# How to keep food costs down?



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2016)

Our groceries, food and restaurant  bills run at $5K  per month for 2.5 persons.... .5 is because when we cook at home and my son is in we cover his food cost too.  I am struggling to reduce this amount for my retirement planning.  Our breakfast is cheap and simple, restaurant one weekend a week and the rest of the time peanut butter on toast.  Lunches are typically out as we are working.  Cook 2 dinners at home per week, leftovers a couple of nights and eat out the rest of the time. We don't do cold meals - no deli meat sandwiches for us.  5K per month includes household items - toiletries etc.  My health is not good and I cannot be on my feet for extended period and I am constantly exhausted, hence I don't cook as much as I would like to.  But cooking at home is not cheap too. 

I am trying to get the number down to 3K a per month and I thinking that I am not being realistic.  Suggestions?


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 2, 2016)

That really does seem excessive. Do you shop in bulk at the warehouse clubs. Costco, Sams. Have you clipped coupons? Fruits and vegetables tend to be cheaper than most meats. Not saying you should be a vegeatrian but if you filled in more with fruits and vegs then that would begin to reduce your meat spend. Lets not forget about grains, and legumes as well. Split peas...MMMmmm.

Again I need to understand how 2.5 people get to 5K food and prep spend.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 2, 2016)

$5,000 seems pretty rich to me. That's about $150 a day on average. By contrast, my DW and I put $2000 in a joint account at the beginning of the month, all the groceries, the utilities, meals out, pet boarding when we travel comes out of that. Occasionally we have to put more in the kitty, but that is seldom more than a couple hundred bucks toward the end of the month if a bill is expected to be presented before the usual deposits.

With your spending habits and reluctance to cook in, your goal of cutting 40% out of your food bill is unlikely. That would call for a major lifestyle change. Good Luck. It isn't easy.

Jim


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 2, 2016)

sptung said:


> Our groceries, food and restaurant  bills run at $5K  per month for 2.5 persons.... .5 is because when we cook at home and my son is in we cover his food cost too.  I am struggling to reduce this amount for my retirement planning.  Our breakfast is cheap and simple, restaurant one weekend a week and the rest of the time peanut butter on toast.  Lunches are typically out as we are working.  Cook 2 dinners at home per week, leftovers a couple of nights and eat out the rest of the time. We don't do cold meals - no deli meat sandwiches for us.  5K per month includes household items - toiletries etc.  My health is not good and I cannot be on my feet for extended period and I am constantly exhausted, hence I don't cook as much as I would like to.  But cooking at home is not cheap too.
> 
> I am trying to get the number down to 3K a per month and I thinking that I am not being realistic.  Suggestions?


What the heck are you eating.  Fillet every night? Brown bag lunches 3-4 days a week and cut out soda and alcohol. If you go to a restaurant, put half the food aside for a second meal (most American restaurant serve way to much food).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2016)

Spending habits is an issue but we try to eat healthy too plus we have food restrictions.  One needs to be gluten free and the other diabetic, so we eat more meat protein and less grain/carb than most families.  We should eat more vegetables but we don't like vegetables and we don't cook as often as we should.. It is a struggle to keep cost down.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 2, 2016)

sptung said:


> Spending habits is an issue but we try to eat healthy too plus we have food restrictions.  One needs to be gluten free and the other diabetic, so we eat more meat protein and less grain/carb than most families.  We should eat more vegetables but we don't like vegetables and we don't cook as often as we should.. It is a struggle to keep cost down.


Cook All meals at home. Eat vegetables. .. Maybe it isn't that you don't like them but instead you don't know how to prepare them.  Invest some time in researching how to cook..and save a fortune.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## spirits (Jan 2, 2016)

*alcohol*

When my husband and I decided to eliminate alcohol for health reasons....it is amazing how cheap it is to eat out.  I am not sure if you drink at lunch...but even 1 glass of wine or a bottle of beer can add up.  

In my opinion....try bagging lunches and going for walks.....most restaurant meals are not healthy and you can make some amazing lunches with the information out there on the internet.

Good luck...minimizing expenses before retirement is a good strategy.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> What the heck are you eating.  Fillet every night? Brown bag lunches 3-4 days a week and cut out soda and alcohol. If you go to a restaurant, put half the food aside for a second meal (most American restaurant serve way to much food).
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



We eat everything and don't restrict what we order.  I don't drink alcohol but my husband does, enough for the 2 of us. I keep thinking it will get cheaper when we retire because we will have some simple lunches at home.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 2, 2016)

sptung said:


> We eat everything and don't restrict what we order.  I don't drink alcohol but my husband does, enough for the 2 of us. I keep thinking it will get cheaper when we retire because we will have some simple lunches at home.


Don't count on it.. expect to have a lot of free time and unless you find something productive to do you will spend it spending money. . Many retirees actually spend more then they should first few years of retirement and find themselves with too little after those years. . Maybe take small steps,  like stop using credit cards, figuring put your budget and start living by it now.. if you can't then either delay retirement or get second jobs and save more.

5K/Month equals $60k/year. That is more than most families in USA make. 

Factor in Housing costs and medical costs and you will need to be generating somewhere in range of $100-130k/year in retirement. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2016)

I have serious foot problems and cannot stand or walk for more than a few minutes. Podiatrists, plural, have said they have not come across a case like mine and they have not been able to resolve.  So cooking all meals is not going to happen.  I am constantly reminded that I am a very good cook, and I roast vegetables etc to make them interesting.  What do you all cook and eat?


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> Don't count on it.. expect to have a lot of free time and unless you find something productive to do you will spend it spending money. . Many retirees actually spend more then they should first few years of retirement and find themselves with too little after those years. . Maybe take small steps,  like stop using credit cards, figuring put your budget and start living by it now.. if you can't then either delay retirement or get second jobs and save more.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



We do not have any debt and have a good amount of retirement savings.  But I like to budget and spend within the budget.  If we can spend 3K instead of 5K on food, then why not?  My husband's golf budget is 20K a year unless we get rid of the private club membership and play on public golf courses only, and our travel budget is 12K a year. I am trying to come up with a budget that will incorporate all expenses.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> Factor in Housing costs and medical costs and you will need to be generating somewhere in range of $100-130k/year in retirement.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



I think you got a good estimate there.  I am looking at 105K after taxes if we keep food down to 3K and travel to 5K, or 130K if we continue to spend 5K a month on food.


----------



## am1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Seems like a lot.  I would suggest maybe having more lunches at quick service places or even grocery stores.  Sit down places are expensive and on the most part not healthy.  Are you sure you really need to cut what you spend?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 2, 2016)

I feel like a total cheapskate when I read this thread.  I don't spend anywhere near that much on food each month, and we eat out a lot.  I am the one who goes to Carrabba's and Outback for the meal deal that includes dessert, and I never buy pop (soda) or alcohol either.  Actually, both of us just order plain ol' water.  We need more water, anyway, and pop is now $3.49 at all of my favorite restaurants.  They will give dessert with a meal for a nominal extra charge in those meal deals, but pop is $3.49????  How nuts is that?  I could buy 4-5 2-liter bottles for that.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 2, 2016)

sptung said:


> My husband's golf budget is 20K a year unless we get rid of the private club membership and play on public golf courses only,



If you can afford this, you can afford a fee based financial planner. I recommend you consult with one. 

They can help you with all these questions, because your current income is (by my rough guestamate) hitting in the 300+k/year at a minimum and most common answers will not apply to you.


----------



## Elan (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm still trying to wrap my head around $5k per month in food.  I'd guess we spend about $1k per month to feed a family of 5 and we eat out more than we should.  In general, we pack lunches and we cook 4-5 dinners a week.  Typically one dinner a week out, and order pizza or stop and get chicken or similar from the grocery deli once a week.  $5k per month equates to $22 per person per meal assuming 2.5 people and 3 meals per day.  That ridiculously high, IMO.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 2, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I feel like a total cheapskate when I read this thread.  I don't spend anywhere near that much on food each month, and we eat out a lot.  I am the one who goes to Carrabba's and Outback for the meal deal that includes dessert, and I never buy pop (soda) or alcohol either.  Actually, both of us just order plain ol' water.  We need more water, anyway, and pop is now $3.49 at all of my favorite restaurants.  They will give dessert with a meal for a nominal extra charge in those meal deals, but pop is $3.49????  How nuts is that?  I could buy 4-5 2-liter bottles for that.


I was at a timeshare with a icecream happy hour where it cost 4 bucks a person for 1 scoop. . I told dw that we will have our own happy hour.. 15 minutes later I came back with a tub from the grocery store that cost me 2.50.. I told her we could do the same thing every day if she wanted.  1 tub lasted us our whole stay and we threw out about a third of it in garbag on our last day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> If you can afford this, you can afford a fee based financial planner. I recommend you consult with one.



I already have  a financial advisor with a large firm that manages our savings.  He asked us how much income we would lIke to have in our retirement.  I threw out the amount 105K and he said not a problem.  I do not want to bump it higher than that as I believe expenses fill income.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 2, 2016)

sptung said:


> I already have  a financial advisor with a large firm that manages our savings.  He asked us how much income we would lIke to have in our retirement.  I threw out the amount 105K and he said not a problem.  I do not want to bump it higher than that as I believe expenses fill income.


Like to have..  what kind of a question is that... 

He should be telling you that you have investable assets of x which should generate income of z... let's say your assets can generate 200k.. you say 105k..does he keep the 95k?

Is he fee based or earn money on comission?  I would recommend shopping around and making sure you are dealing with a certified financial planner who is fee based.  They should help you figure out what your needs are not the other way around. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## spirits (Jan 2, 2016)

*105K not a problem*

I think we should be asking you for your advice.......good luck with your plans



ps.  heads up on that comment you made...."he drinks for the 2 of us"   I wish  you a lot of luck with that one....I am not being sarcastic but my spidey senses are up.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2016)

It is my problem.  We should be more "cheapskate" but hard to change 2 people who grew up in different families and yet are similar in the way we spend and eat for the last 40 years.  The one fast food that we both enjoy is In n Out, so maybe we should do it more often.


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 2, 2016)

I feel that to truly bring your food costs down, you are going to have to do more meal planning and preparation at home.  If you plan right, you might not have to cook any more than you do now, but you could use the two times you do cook for big batch cooking and get multiple meals out of a bit of preparation.

Since you don't like cold lunches, plan your dinners to be big enough to include leftovers for lunch.  

Make things that freeze well like soups, chilis, casseroles and make two each time you cook.  One for now, and one for the freezer.  The work is the same, but now you have a dinner that you don't have to cook for.  

Take a meal idea and plan more around it.  Roast a whole chicken for dinner one night, eat it with sides.  The next night take the chicken and turn it into chicken fajitas.  Then take the carcass and make a chicken soup from it for another dinner.  

I found a website called Saving Dinner that helps people plan meals out in advance.  There is a cost for the subscription, but there is also lots of free information on the website that helps with the idea of planning and advance meal preparation.   

Where I live in the Bay Area, there are dinner preparation places that you go into, spend a couple of hours assembling dinners and leave with six dinners that you can freeze for later use.  The one near me is called Dream Dinners.  Yes, it is more expensive than cooking everything yourself, but it is cheaper than eating out.  

Planning is the key.  It takes some time up front, but worth it in the end.  (Kind of like understanding and planning timeshare travel!)  A good time to plan out a week's worth of meals is when the grocery store flyers arrive, that way you can shop the sales.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 2, 2016)

> ps. heads up on that comment you made...."he drinks for the 2 of us" I wish you a lot of luck with that one....I am not being sarcastic but my spidey senses are up.



Yes, I was thinking that too, but I have no spidey senses.   Love that phrase, by the way.  

Don't we all worry about our various relatives who drink too much?  I always think of my brother-in-law who shot himself while intoxicated beyond anything I knew was even possible.  His blood alcohol was like 3.2 or something.  Crazy high.  He was so depressed.  He was working more than ever, but he was worn out, I think.  His wife was oblivious to his needs.  She is and will always be an idiot, and she was 20 years younger than he was.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 2, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> If you can afford this, you can afford a fee based financial planner. I recommend you consult with one.
> 
> They can help you with all these questions, because your current income is (by my rough guestamate) hitting in the 300+k/year at a minimum and most common answers will not apply to you.



Plus 1 to Jason for his summary above.

My suggestion to YOU ==> *Hired a good PERSONAL TRAINER at a top notch gym.* When my sister became a widow (he dropped dead on the bathroom floor on a Saturday) and she took her "planned for retirement" 4 months later ... she lost the center of both her "worlds" = work and home. She hired a shrink and went to grief meetings. And then decided to start going to the gym and working out ... as her clothes started to NOT fit. Hired 2 different personal trainers - 3 days a week for each ... and got into what I call "HUNTING MODE".

The PTs got on her as to WHAT she was eating, pushed her to do more (endurance and strength) goals and then surprise, surprise ... her depression got better, met new people, skin glowed and she LOST several dress sizes.

She has a new friend - 12+ years younger, travels with her HS best girlfriend, play golf for sport and holds her own at the sports bar.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2016)

spirits said:


> ps.  heads up on that comment you made...."he drinks for the 2 of us"   I wish  you a lot of luck with that one....I am not being sarcastic but my spidey senses are up.



I hear you.  Thank you for your concern.  His cardiologist told him to incorporate red wine into his diet. His drinking is definitely not out of control but since I do not drink, I consider anything more than 1 serving as too much.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> Like to have..  what kind of a question is that...
> 
> He should be telling you that you have investable assets of x which should generate income of z... let's say your assets can generate 200k.. you say 105k..does he keep the 95k?
> 
> ...



It is commission based, less than 1 percent of our portfolio.  My intention is to pass down unspent savings for my heir and charities. To the surprise of my financial advisor I emailed him a plan on how our retirement income will be generated - a mix of Social Security income, future income annuities and MRD, leaving non IRA savings untouched.  Maybe I should let him drive it instead of my telling him.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 2, 2016)

sptung said:


> It is commission based, less than 1 percent of our portfolio.  My intention is to pass down unspent savings for my heir and charities. To the surprise of my financial advisor I emailed him a plan on how our retirement income will be generated - a mix of Social Security income, future income annuities and MRD, leaving non IRA savings untouched.  Maybe I should let him drive it instead of my telling him.


There are tax implications to your decisions.  I would consult with a fee based financial planner and a good tax attorney. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## spirits (Jan 2, 2016)

*A second opinion would not hurt*

We hear so much about people who are fooled into a false security with unethical financial planners.  So many of them are single planners....in my opinion being with a larger company minimizes the risks.

Before I buy a car I do a lot of research, I get other opinions before I book a vacation......I would not trust a single person with all my finances....no matter how honest I think they are being.

For us, we have our money in two different financial organizations...one is forever asking us to merge (with them) and although we would get a better rate for the larger package we would have......I like having our money in two very different places.....

As you begin to think of retirement....your working plans change to living off your savings and investments.....personally I found this very stressful 6 years ago when I was considering my own retirement.

I educated myself on financial investing.....we never did change our investing style or methods...the only differences was....I had enough knowledge to know that what we had done was sufficient....and I did not rely on a financial advisor for that information....I learned it myself.

There are some excellent financial advice forums....sort of like TUG....I have 2 of them and over the 6 years feel very good about what I have learned from them.  I cannot predict the future.....don't know what\s in store...but at least I have the serenity to know that I planned for my retirement the best way I knew how.  Still working part time.....cannot let go yet (;


----------



## Kel (Jan 2, 2016)

Five thousand dollars a month for 2.5 adults?  You must be consuming enormous amounts of food and drinks.  My husband and I eat healthy foods, have always had workout programs, sports activities and have always been at healthy weights.  We both drink some beer/alcohol, occasional sweets and snacks.  But, our monthly in home food, dining out food and drink bill is +/- a $1,000 per month.  Most of our meals are at home or made at home because it is healthier than dining out.  Typically we eat out a couple of times a week.  I cannot get my head around $5,000 a month food budget.  That cannot be healthy.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2016)

Spirits, whether I want to work part time for another 6 years is something that I am currently contemplating.  After I retire, ie stop working, I will take 6 months off and then I will figure out if I want to go back to work.


----------



## Elan (Jan 2, 2016)

Do you really average $22 per person per meal for every meal of the month?  I'm struggling to understand how that's even possible.  Just last week, I made a family meal that admittedly was much more comfort food than gourmet, but I joked to my wife that I bet we spent less than $6 total to feed our family of 5 that evening.  
Not trying to be rude or insensitive at all, just trying to understand how one spends that much??

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusa (Jan 2, 2016)

spirits said:


> There are some excellent financial advice forums....sort of like TUG....I have 2 of them  (;




Which 2? I like Bogleheads.org.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2016)

Kel said:


> Five thousand dollars a month for 2.5 adults?  You must be consuming enormous amounts of food and drinks.  My husband and I eat healthy foods, have always had workout programs, sports activities and have always been at healthy weights.  We both drink some beer/alcohol, occasional sweets and snacks.  But, our monthly in home food, dining out food and drink bill is +/- a $1,000 per month.  Most of our meals are at home or made at home because it is healthier than dining out.  Typically we eat out a couple of times a week.  I cannot get my head around $5,000 a month food budget.  That cannot be healthy.



What do you cook at home?  When I cook, it is usually quite elaborate like paella or gumbo.


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 2, 2016)

I thought our household food budget was way out of hand with 3 of us spending $2.5K per month.  We eat only organics, and lots of vegetables (which really appear to be the same price as seafood/meat around here).

I honestly don't think you'll be able to make the lifestyle changes required to bring your food budget down in any meaningful way, so I'd like to suggest an alternative:  Hire help.

For $2k you could easily have someone do your shopping, prepare your meals, and do some light housekeeping while only spending $2k per month on food.  Find someone who loves to cook (and is good at it), and it will be like you're eating out at a great restaurant every night!


----------



## bjones9942 (Jan 2, 2016)

Do yourself a favor and buy a crock pot.  You can make a ton of meals in one, and not have to be on your feet to do it.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2016)

Elan said:


> Do you really average $22 per person per meal for every meal of the month?  I'm struggling to understand how that's even possible.  Just last week, I made a family meal that admittedly was much more comfort food than gourmet, but I joked to my wife that I bet we spent less than $6 total to feed our family of 5 that evening.
> Not trying to be rude or insensitive at all, just trying to understand how one spends that much??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Example of meals we had, off the top of my head... day before Christmas, whole turkey dinner from Mimi's. Christmas Day leftover turkey for lunch, dinner at Ruth's Chris. Blur in my head as to what we did between then and New Year.  New Year's Eve we went to a military base for their New Year dinner. Brunch at Mimi's on our way back from Travis Air Base. New Year Day we fixed the rib roast from Costco.  Today for lunch we had eel over rice (Japanese style), eel from frozen section of Asian store.  Husband fixed eggs for himself since eel Is too sweet for him.  Tonight we will finish up the rib roast.  I fixed roasted cauliflower and mashed potatoes to go with the rib roast.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 2, 2016)

> For $2k you could easily have someone do your shopping, prepare your meals, and do some light housekeeping while only spending $2k per month on food. Find someone who loves to cook (and is good at it), and it will be like you're eating out at a great restaurant every night!



Wow, that sounds great to me.  I think I would be up to hiring someone for the two of us.  I am not fond of cooking at all, and I really don't like housework.  I could find some time for myself with help like that.  I might even join the gym again.  

I think Hazel is dead, though.


----------



## lizap (Jan 2, 2016)

Given your lifestyle (and food costs), I don't know if 105k per year, after taxes, is sufficient post retirement.




sptung said:


> I think you got a good estimate there.  I am looking at 105K after taxes if we keep food down to 3K and travel to 5K, or 130K if we continue to spend 5K a month on food.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2016)

lizap said:


> Given your lifestyle (and food costs), I don't know if 105k per year, after taxes, is sufficient post retirement.



Hence my issue....


----------



## Kel (Jan 2, 2016)

Most days for dinner we cook simple and healthy meals.  Grilled poultry, fish or meat (4-6 oz.) with steamed or roasted vegetables.  Sometimes we have healthy homemade vegetable soup or pasta with vegetables with a light tomato sauce.   We like salads with romaine lettuce, spinach and lots of vegetables with a squeeze of orange for dressing.  Light and healthy.  

We have oatmeal, fresh vegetable/fruit smoothies (16 oz.), some type of protein most days for breakfast.  Fast, easy and healthy.  Lunch is usually a healthy sandwich (no mayo, no cheese) with some raw vegetables and maybe some baked chips.  Again, fast, easy and healthy.  Snacks are light popcorn, veggies and fruit.

But, we both like the occasional burger and fries or steak with baked potato with butter.  And, we both like to have a really great dessert once in a while.  Usually chocolate.  

If you have trouble being on your feet – why not make less elaborate meals?  It’s easier, less expensive, less fattening and healthier.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 2, 2016)

First, if you aren't doing it already you might want to make sure you're buying all those groceries with credit cards that give high rewards for grocery purchases. You could at least cut back on spending by earning some money back. 



billymach4 said:


> Not saying you should be a vegeatrian but if you filled in more with fruits and vegs then that would begin to reduce your meat spend. Lets not forget about grains, and legumes as well. Split peas...MMMmmm.


This is true. The average vegetarian/vegan spends less on groceries AND is 10-20 pounds lighter than the average nonveg person. There are exceptions of course, but on average eating lower on the food chain is better every way you look at it - better for animals, better for the environment, better for your health, and better for your pocektbook as well. 

No, you don't have to become a vegetarian but what about vegetarian for breakfast and lunch? Save the expensive foods for dinner. It's worth a try.



sptung said:


> Spending habits is an issue but we try to eat healthy too plus we have food restrictions.  One needs to be gluten free and the other diabetic, so we eat more meat protein and less grain/carb than most families.  We should eat more vegetables but we don't like vegetables and we don't cook as often as we should.. It is a struggle to keep cost down.


Plant-based proteins are on average much cheaper than animal-based proteins. For example, red beans and rice is far cheaper than a steak. Lentil soup is cheaper than a chicken breast. Split pea soup is less expensive than salmon. Peanut butter and jelly is cheaper than turkey and cheese on rye. Pita and hummus is a great snack that's cheaper than bagels and lox. 

I understand you don't really like many fruits, veggies, or grains. But how about beans/legumes? There are tons of different kinds that can be prepared all different ways. They've played an important role in virtually all human societies through human history and are a staple food around the world for a very good reason: they're cheap and healthy and tasty. Get to know more beans. 

In regards to taste, many people are overly afraid of salt. Granted, you should avoid highly processed foods with lots of sodium, but table salt is really just fine. Feel free to put it on your veggies. They will taste much better and you will eat more of them with just a dash of table salt right before you eat them.

In regards to cooking, the easiest and healthiest way to prepare most veggies is to steam them. This can be done quickly on a stove top, in a steamer, or in the microwave. It can take just a few minutes and you can even just use frozen veggies. Super quick and easy. Just try for two weeks to add steamed veggies to each lunch and dinner meal with a dash of salt and then after that decide if it's something you can keep doing. 




sptung said:


> It is my problem.  We should be more "cheapskate" but hard to change 2 people who grew up in different families and yet are similar in the way we spend and eat for the last 40 years.


Yes, habits are hard to change but you won't be successful until/unless you try. Studies suggest the most effective method is to do new habits in fairly small bits. For example, don't do a complete overhaul of everything tomorrow. Pick one or two ways to change and work on creating that new habit (example, adding more veggies to your diet) and set a realistic achievable goal. When you reach that goal, set another new realistic achievable goal and set off on that one. Keep going, keep moving forward.

I also think that at least some of this is about household items that are getting categorized as groceries but aren't actually food. So maybe actually track your spending more closely for a few weeks to see where it's all REALLY going. $5k per month is excessive for so few people without any clue about where it's going. I know people who spend that much but they are also foodies who go out to eat expensive tasting menus all the time and have specialty foods shipped to them regularly. They know where's it's going is what I'm saying.


----------



## Elan (Jan 2, 2016)

sptung said:


> Example of meals we had, off the top of my head... day before Christmas, whole turkey dinner from Mimi's. Christmas Day leftover turkey for lunch, dinner at Ruth's Chris. Blur in my head as to what we did between then and New Year.  New Year's Eve we went to a military base for their New Year dinner. Brunch at Mimi's on our way back from Travis Air Base. New Year Day we fixed the rib roast from Costco.  Today for lunch we had eel over rice (Japanese style), eel from frozen section of Asian store.  Husband fixed eggs for himself since eel Is too sweet for him.  Tonight we will finish up the rib roast.  I fixed roasted cauliflower and mashed potatoes to go with the rib roast.


Thanks for the explanation.  I guess if I was hitting Ruth's Chris frequently I could spend that too.  I love to eat out, but I also love to cook.  To be honest, I like the social aspect of eating out more than the food, as at least half the time I feel like I could make the meal better at home.  
  If you don't feel like you can change your habits, then my only advice would be to tone down your tastes.   If you continue to eat out, but every meal out cost 30% less, that's $1500 right there.  When it comes to dining out I seldom find great correlation between price and quality.  YMMV.  Best of luck!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 2, 2016)

$5000?!!!!  Are you kidding me?!!! Hell, we are 2 people and even when our son lived home we spent about $600. We do not eat out except in rare situations and that includes take out. We eat out 2 or 3 times when on vacation. That's it! I make a big salad for my lunch for the week and I take the dressing  on the side. That's right - I eat salad for work every day. My husband takes turkey and ham and cheese with him- sometimes in a sandwich sometimes not. And maybe some grapes or a banana. Bkst home as well. No coffee stops.

I stock up 4 times per year at Sams club. I have a pantry and an extra freezer. And when I shop I always stock upon sale items we use a lot.

Every Sunday morning  I cook up 4 meals for the week. Monday is Crock pot and Friday is pizza. Sat and Sunday I cook our meals in as well. I try to cook extra and freeze.

Meals don't always have to be gourmet. Simple is good.


----------



## RonB (Jan 2, 2016)

I agree with Chrispee - hire someone to do the cooking for you. You should be able to eat well at home, pay the individual, and still save money. Have the person come in once or twice a week and fix multiple meals while there ~ Ron


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 2, 2016)

Chrispee said:


> For $2k you could easily have someone do your shopping, prepare your meals, and do some light housekeeping while only spending $2k per month on food.  Find someone who loves to cook (and is good at it), and it will be like you're eating out at a great restaurant every night!



Exactly what I was thinking.  You could hire a person who discusses menus with you and prepares meals in your home - or at some other kitchen.  They can prepare a week's worth of food and refrigerate/freeze meals so you have them in advance. Or if you can afford it, hire a daily cook.

There are other services that send prepared meals, with everything in a box, and everything is chopped and ready for cooking.  One that comes to mind is blueapron.com.  I think with that one, you do need to chop and cook, but everything is in the box.

How is husband's health?  I'm sure he can learn to cook.  It's not really that hard.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2016)

RonB said:


> I agree with Chrispee - hire someone to do the cooking for you. You should be able to eat well at home, pay the individual, and still save money. Have the person come in once or twice a week and fix multiple meals while there ~ Ron



The word is hire.  You don't want to get into an employer-employee situation.  Hard to find someone who has a business license who will do this for $2K a month, coming say, 3 days a week.  But it is a great idea, Chrispee.  I will look!


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.  You could hire a person who discusses menus with you and prepares meals in your home - or at some other kitchen.  They can prepare a week's worth of food and refrigerate/freeze meals so you have them in advance.



For a while, we used a food delivery service.  Saved a ton of money but the food quality went from good to mediocre to bad and we stopped.  They delivered once a week and since prepared food should not be kept in the fridge for more than 3 days or so, we ordered for 5 days and froze 2 of the meals for consumption later in the week.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 2, 2016)

sptung said:


> For a while, we used a food delivery service.  Saved a ton of money but the food quality went from good to mediocre to bad and we stopped.  They delivered once a week and since prepared food should not be kept in the fridge for more than 3 days or so, we ordered for 5 days and froze 2 of the meals for consumption later in the week.



These services are popping up like mushrooms.  One of them that I found by googling sends one shipment a week and they say that they guarantee that by individually packaging and sealing, the food lasts 7 days.  If you don't like one, try another.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 2, 2016)

This is pretty simple.  To cut your food costs, you need to change your lifestyle.  If you aren't willing to change your lifestyle, it won't suddenly get any cheaper to eat the way you eat now.

Only you can decide whether you are wiling to do that. Some folks have made suggestions, but you've told us why those won't work. In other words, you aren't willing to change your lifestyle. Yet.


----------



## lizap (Jan 2, 2016)

Food costs as well as other costs can be reduced. The problem that I see is that you are entering your golden years where you should be able to at least maintain your current standard of living. I agree with the recommendation to talk to a fee-based financial planner.  It may be that you may be able to increase your disposable income in retirement through investments or working a year or two longer.  I'm thinking it might be wise to reduce your expenses now ( as you have suggested) and invest that money for retirement.  We are in our mid 50s and would love to retire in 5 years, but will not until we are able to at least maintain our current standard of living and hopefully increase it.

UOTE=sptung;1842069]Hence my issue....[/QUOTE]


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 2, 2016)

sptung said:


> I have serious foot problems and cannot stand or walk for more than a few minutes. Podiatrists, plural, have said they have not come across a case like mine and they have not been able to resolve.  So cooking all meals is not going to happen.  I am constantly reminded that I am a very good cook, and I roast vegetables etc to make them interesting.  What do you all cook and eat?



FYI- it is possible for you to sit down and cook, though I admit it takes a bit more planning. If you are going out to eat you obviously are somehow managing to get to the restaurants. 

Not for anything but it would still be so much cheaper for you to even use some convenience foods as part of your meal planning. I do.

For breakfast- I have oatmeal and blueberries with almond milk and ground flax seed and wheat germ cooked in the microwave/grapefruit juice and black tea and vitamins. Greek yogurt 4 hours later after I exercise and before I leave for work. Mon-Fri. Hubby has cereal and orange juice and coffee. 
Wknds we have omelets and hash browns and veggie or turkey bacon. Maybe pancakes or waffles for a treat sometimes.

Lunch everyday for me is salad. Hubby takes turkey/ham cheese- sometimes in a sandwich sometimes not. Sometimes peanut butter and jelly. And some grapes or a banana or some kind of fruit.

Dinner is whatever- fish, beef, pork, chicken, pasta, soups, tempeh.

All veggies are acceptable- we like them plain- steamed or microwaved. We use frozen mostly. Big on fresh broccoli and greens like broccoli rabe or spinach.

I love my wine and my occasional Irish Cream or vodka which I keep stocked. Hubby isn't a drinker. I drink for both of us. LOL! But only on wknds.

It is helpful for some people to designate different days for certain meals. Like crock pot Monday, pasta Sunday, pizza Friday, etc.

To make things healthy and develop a habit it is helpful to eat the same thing for one or two meals at least 5 days per week- keeps things simple and easy.

Really, if you are spending that much and it is a concern to you, there is a financial problem (and seriously, maybe an emotional one)  and others advice about some guidance in that regard is needed. If you can afford $5000 per month just for food  and are happy with it more power to you, but the fact that you posted in the first place suggests help is needed. This amount is the equivalent to many people's salaries. In fact, so many people make much less than that and manage to purchase food without food stamps!

I would say spending that much per month on food for 2 or 3 people is not "normal" or healthy in more ways than one. Good luck with the change!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I feel like a total cheapskate when I read this thread.  I don't spend anywhere near that much on food each month, and we eat out a lot.  I am the one who goes to Carrabba's and Outback for the meal deal that includes dessert, and I never buy pop (soda) or alcohol either.  Actually, both of us just order plain ol' water.  We need more water, anyway, and pop is now $3.49 at all of my favorite restaurants.  They will give dessert with a meal for a nominal extra charge in those meal deals, but pop is $3.49????  How nuts is that?  I could buy 4-5 2-liter bottles for that.



I agree about the cost of sodas in restaurants. I always order water but DW always orders iced tea. Iced tea in restaurants is another thing that is outrageous. $3.50 for iced tea. We gold brew a gallon of tea using gallon bottles of water from the Dollar Tree and $0.25 with three family size tea bags.  So one gallon of iced tea in the fridge costs only $1.25. Now of course, that iced tea at the restaurant is unlimited, but it would be hard to even drink a quart of it at a restaurant. Using a quart at $3.50, that works out to $14 a gallon. Obviously, beverages of any kind are huge markups for restaurants.

I read, not sure if it was a post by Richard here on TUG or a link to a story from one or Richard's links, but restaurants really don't want people ordering desert. A moderately busy restaurant that is often on a wait wants to turn people over. If a table orders one or two deserts that probably cost about $6 each, they have someone linger at a table for only a marginal profit where they could instead turn that table over, sell more big ticket entrees and alcohol. So the next time you order desert and there is a line of people at the door, you are hurting your server more than helping.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> These services are popping up like mushrooms.  One of them that I found by googling sends one shipment a week and they say that they guarantee that by individually packaging and sealing, the food lasts 7 days.  If you don't like one, try another.



We had two that opened around here and then closed shortly after. I think they were called Entree Vous. I never went in to one and obviously not many others did either. I don't think I live in the right market for one of these. Though there are several high end grocery stores that do very well in addition to the Whole Foods that just opened up a few months ago.

We keep our grocery and food budget for two of us to be around $600 a month. This is for groceries, dining out and lunch for work. Though most often I carry lunch to work and DW works from home. Costs certainly do go up when I go out at lunch. Can't seem to eat anywhere for less than $5 for lunch. Another problem with lunch is that most options are such high calorie bombs. There aren't many good options. Chipotle is one that I go to about once a month. Three tacos runs $7 and is about 600 calories, no cheese, no sour cream, just tortillas, protein, and salsa. I sometimes go to Long John Silvers and just buy their one piece fish and fries for $1.99. This is my go to, probably not the best nutritionally balanced meal, but no more than 500 calories.

One of my resolutions this year is to use one day of the weekend to make lunches for the rest of the week. I lost a lot of weight by taking prepared frozen meals for lunch almost every day of the week. They are low calorie, but their ingredient list leaves a lot to be desired. They are cheap at about $2-$3 per meal and cheaper than hitting fast food. I think I can make a weeks worth of meals for about $1 per day. I started this weekend by making home made chicken stock, adding some carrots and celery along with part of a roasted chicken and I have four days of chicken soup. This probably worked out to about $1.25 per meal as the chicken carcasses for the stock are from left over rotisserie chickens from Costco, so I count those as free. The only cost was the veggies and the chicken. I used part of the chicken for home made ravioli last night.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 2, 2016)

A lot of people at work just take frozen entrees like lean cuisine that they can nuke and have the right number of calories. They are relatively inexpensive for a convenience food. Not the best tasting, but does the trick.

Then there are those who are always ordering out and spending at least $8.00 each day for lunch but don;t have a pot to p**s in.

One guy I work with- his wife make his and their kids lunches every day. He comes to work with a cute wonder bread Tupperware sandwich container  and kids size snack packs of carrot sticks and cookies, etc. We always tease him, but he and I always say we can;t understand how people can afford to order out every day. The irony is we probably make more money than the people who buy out every day.


----------



## Elan (Jan 2, 2016)

For lunch at work I alternate between bringing in leftovers and having Campbells Chunky Soup.  I know it's not the healthiest, but I can bring a dozen cans into work and always have lunch if I forget or don't have time to bring something from home.  I have a uwave in my office, so I have a hot lunch in about 3 minutes for under $2.   Maybe have a few carrots or a yogurt afterward. and I'm good.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 2, 2016)

Rick used to pay $12 per shift at the firehouse for his food for the day.  They make a menu and shop for the groceries they need.  I am sure you have seen the local firefighters in the store with their buggies full of food.  

Their menu always included steaks and other expensive meats.  Staples like flour, spices, oil and sugar are provided in the house fund for all shifts to use($20 per person per month), so it was really just the meats, dessert fixin's and vegetables.  When they had some money left, they put it in a shift jar and used it for a free meal on holidays.  They go all out on holidays and got the rib roasts.  

I will tell you for a fact: we don't even pay $360/ month on groceries, so we are saving a lot because he retired seven months ago, and we are much better off with our food budget.  At least 7 guys were eating, so 7 X $12 for essentially two meals in 24 hours.  I always thought that was ridiculous.  

The food budget does not include going out to eat, which is under my spreadsheet as a separate expense category.  I don't equate groceries and going out to eat.  It's more what we do on vacation (but we vacation 12 weeks per year).  

Tomorrow's meal for the Bronco game will be very cheap:  Runzas (shredded cabbage, chopped onion and lean hamburger fried together and then baked in homemade bread dough rolls) and salad.  Brunch is homemade pancakes and eggs and bacon.  Our kids are coming over with the grandbaby.  There will be lots leftover for Monday.  

My favorite homemade meals are runzas, meatloaf and pot roast.  Rick loves spaghetti and meat sauce and burritos with homemade green chile.  We are just easy.  

But we aren't diabetic and gluten-free.  I am sure it's much more expensive to eat the way they do, and I cannot be judgmental.  

I have read so many times how obesity is higher in lower-income households.  I am sure that's true.  Flour and pasta are very cheap.  Meat and vegetables cost so much more.


----------



## Elan (Jan 2, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The food budget does not include going out to eat, which is under my spreadsheet as a separate expense category.  I don't equate groceries and going out to eat.  It's more what we do on vacation (but we vacation 12 weeks per year).
> .



  It might be a different line item, but you're either eating in or out.  I don't see how it makes much sense to exclude eating out from one's food budget.  I mean, if I ate out every meal, I could claim my grocery budget was $0.  But it doesn't really mean anything if I'm spending $5K/mo in restaurants.


----------



## spirits (Jan 2, 2016)

*Good for asking*

First of all to the OP.....I think you are doing a wise thing to come here and state your case....honestly, you will get sound advice...at least something for you to get your bearings on before you make some decisions.

I almost quit my job....I was sick of the politics and being taken for granted by my boss.  However, I went back, made peace with him and myself...learned to set healthy boundaries....accepted my part in it...(not easy to do) and went part time.....at my job.  I can keep life in balance and it does pay me well....and I am good at it.  So this is how I manage to help with our finances since we are not drawing down on our savings.

I have learned so much here on Tug for helping me with important decisions.  For financial advice....I am a member of Canadian Money Forum....I know it does not help in all cases for many of you are in the US...but wise words come handy in both countries....

The second forum is Early Retirement and Financial Independence Community....this one is American based...but like I said before, the advice and wisdom I received from both forums is universal and timely.  One of the greatest piece of advice I can give to anyone seeking financial security is to learn to live below your means.......and that can come easy or that can come hard.......

But you have made a good step, looking for opinions...you will get lots...remember, you can always change your mind.....don't make any big decisions.....and knowledge is never wasted.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have read so many times how obesity is higher in lower-income households.  I am sure that's true.  Flour and pasta are very cheap.  Meat and vegetables cost so much more.



I think it comes down to better education on nutrition and diet. I actually found that after I stopped eating junk and started eating better foods, vegetables and quality proteins, that the amount of money we spent on food went down instead of up. I eat less food because it tends to fill me up more than highly processed foods. You can eat good for the same or less than eating processed foods.


----------



## Rusa (Jan 2, 2016)

spirits said:


> The second forum is Early Retirement and Financial Independence Community.....



This is a great forum. www.early-retirement.org. Somehow I don't think they encourage owning TS though


----------



## Tahiya (Jan 2, 2016)

*Share cooking?*

If standing is hard for you, can your spouse or adult child take on some of the cooking?  I'm in the same boat as the OP:  unable to stand or walk much.  My husband does most of the cooking, which he enjoys and is really good at.  When I cook, he assembles the ingredients and I sit at the table and do the chopping.  While at the stove, I bring a chair and sit.  If hubby doesn't have time for grocery shopping, I order online through Instacart.  (I think Amazon has a shopping service too if you don't have Instacart in your area.)  We rarely eat out because we both cook better than many restaurants.  

All that said, we spend about $2000 per month on food because we're foodies and we buy expensive groceries and have people over regularly.  (By contrast, my step daughter feeds four on $300 a month by clipping coupons, joining food buying clubs, etc.  They eat nutritious food, though not organic and get some help by eating with 3 sets of parents about once a week.)

As a final comment, I like the buffets they have at some grocery stores and agree with a previous poster that you can get healthy meals for a reasonable cost that way.  The best we have locally are at Whole Foods and New Seasons.  Also, food carts can be a reasonable source of well-prepared meals.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 2, 2016)

Elan said:


> It might be a different line item, but you're either eating in or out.  I don't see how it makes much sense to exclude eating out from one's food budget.  I mean, if I ate out every meal, I could claim my grocery budget was $0.  But it doesn't really mean anything if I'm spending $5K/mo in restaurants.



That's fair.  So probably $760 total per month for all of our food.  We eat breakfast at home every day, even while on vacation at our timeshares.  My favorite meal is a steak at Texas Roadhouse for $8.99 before 6 PM (retired and able to eat at the cheaper times).

I am super cheap, though, and I married someone equally cheap.  We take a cooler with pop and snacks into Disneyworld and Disneyland.  We never eat in the parks, unless it's Biergarten or the Mexico fast food nachos.  We do buy popcorn at the movies but not soda/pop.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2016)

My husband cooks sometimes and taste of food varies from outstanding to how do I tell him politely to never cook that again?  My son does not get the concept of lots of sugar in food means we won't eat it.  We are foodies too and every meal has to taste good to great.  But we do like simple meals too.  I occasionally have peanut butter on toast or oatmeal for dinner and I am just as satisfied.   I do sit down during most parts of food preparation but feeling exhausted is probably the main reason for reluctance to cook.


----------



## Elan (Jan 2, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That's fair.  So probably $760 total per month for all of our food.  We eat breakfast at home every day, even while on vacation at our timeshares.  My favorite meal is a steak at Texas Roadhouse for $8.99 before 6 PM (retired and able to eat at the cheaper times).
> 
> I am super cheap, though, and I married someone equally cheap.  We take a cooler with pop and snacks into Disneyworld and Disneyland.  We never eat in the parks, unless it's Biergarten or the Mexico fast food nachos.  We do buy popcorn at the movies but not soda/pop.


Nothing wrong with being cheap.  But I prefer to call it being smart with one's money.  I am not a cheapskate, and I generally spend pretty freely, but I hate to WASTE money.  
  Typically, when on vacation, my wallet is open and I don't hold back, but that's just because my dad never let us splurge for any frivolous trinkets or activities or snacks when on family vacations. So I probably over compensate with my kids.  But I plan for excessive vacation spending well ahead of time, so it's not a big deal.  And if I can't afford to do it right, I just won't go.  We also eat many meals in on vacation.  Primarily for convenience.  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## spirits (Jan 3, 2016)

*Your finances*

I am reading a bit between the lines here....but I feel your big concerns are the financials as a whole and the grocery item is just a symptom.

I have found out that if your money is invested in the stock market, whether in a mutual fund or etf's or with an individual adviser.......your money may be invested conservatively (lower yields) or in riskier investments (higher yields)

IMHO I think you AND your husband should sit down and look to see WHERE your money is invested in.  Since the last stock market crash of 2007-8, the financial world has not really recovered.....and there is a lot of risk out there.

To put your mind at
 rest.....please please look to see where your money is invested.....look up those funds on the internet.....educate yourself.....

Conservative thinking is saying that as you near retirement your money should be more and more in safe but lower paying funds...bonds, cash etc.
However, financial planners do not make a lot of money from those investments.  I am not saying your adviser is being dishonest here....but you  might want to reassure yourself that you are taking the risks with your money that you feel comfortable with.

You sound like a smart woman...and your husband is no idiot either... but as you reach retirement you should be as sure as you can be that your money will be there for you.

At first I was afraid that we would be poor in retirement....that forced me to educate myself......but as I learned more and more.....I became proud of myself to have a better understanding of something that I had ignored before.  Noone looks after your money as good as you do (;  

One good sign of your intelligence is that you are here on TUG.....(;  You get great advice here.....so find great advice on how to best allocate your money.  
Good luck


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 3, 2016)

Rusa said:


> This is a great forum. www.early-retirement.org. Somehow I don't think they encourage owning TS though



Thanks for this link. I joined myself.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 3, 2016)

Do you have a Trader Joe's locally? For way under a grand a month you could buy all the prepared foods you need from the fresh selection (or from the freezer if you choose). Heat and Eat isn't really demanding cooking and could easily be done by your son or husband.

I've heard that Fresh Market is equally awesome, but I've never actually been there. Even the prepared foods section at Whole Foods wouldn't run you 5K a month.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 3, 2016)

I'd like to recommend an electric pressure cooker to you. We have one, and you can use it to make a lot of meals quickly. It's great for soups and stews that taste like you simmered them for hours. 

For a lot of these dishes, they taste slightly better if you brown the meat and vegetables first, the way you would if you were cooking on the stove...but I've been impressed by how good things can be when I was in a rush and just dumped the ingredients in without browning. 

You can also use the electric pressure cooker to cook things like winter squash and potatoes very quickly so you can then use them in other dishes.


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm single (actually divorced) and manage to keep my food costs to about $10 a day or $300 a month.  Three things help me do this.  First, I eat at Subway a lot (always a 6"); Second, I eat a lot of Kroger Brand Granola ($1.75 per box with Senior Discount); and Third, I haven't bought a drink at a restaurant in over 10 years (I always ask for water).

George


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 3, 2016)

Rusa said:


> This is a great forum. www.early-retirement.org. Somehow I don't think they encourage owning TS though



Thanks, this is a great forum to review and join as I want to retire in  13 years.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a friend ... for many years ... who likes to smoke the wacky weed. He smoked for years in all types of weather in his shed in the yard .. not attached to his house because his wife's job had a very strong anti-drug policy and it would wipe out her defined pension plan plus the $150K job plus the Platinum benefit package, etc. He stopped smoking to get a life insurance policy for 3 months .. once. His dealer got busted; he found a new source... after being paranoid for several weeks. He works a day jobs where there is little supervision. Meeting him, no one thinks he might have a problem ... he says he is a causal user ... but he has fixed 'times' to rec-create.

OP ... it is YOUR health and quality of life that YOU control. I am sure your health care providers have advised you about this issue. The cost of your monthly food bill seems to alarm most posters to this thread ... might even be worrying you as you head into retirement years. You at one time might have LOVED the attention and ego trip that came from ordering EVERY DAY/EVERY MEAL ... the best of the best on the menu. Eating out and the staff that servers you ... flatter their guests with comments like, "excellent choice", "perfect", the cook outdid themselves, YOU will love that, only have heard it is the best tonight.

I don't recall you discussing any health issues (other than your foot) ... high blood pressure, bad blood work for LDL and HDL, lack of energy, inability to focus on tasks, worsening eyesight, leg pain, etc ... and it is none of my business. 

So do what YOU WANT ... YOU are the only one who can change WHAT and HOW you live.

I learned 10+ years ago to change my diet ... lost some weight (15% of my body weight), eat better (way less sugar and few sodas), walk more, and relax more.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 3, 2016)

Groupon has an offer right now for "Hellofresh" which is one of those mail order meals companies.

Also, Sara Moulton has a program on public TV for weeknight meals.  They are simple and healthy.  Here's her website: http://saramoulton.com/weeknightmeals/  There are recipes there and she also has cookbooks.

Lots of grocery stores have prepared meals with a decent variety to choose from.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 3, 2016)

I just skimmed over all the posts in the thread, so I may have missed something.  

To me, the core issue is the amount you're spending on eating out.  If you're not willing to eat out less, then you'll have to eat out cheaper.  You could save money by ordering carryout at many of the restaurants you probably already attend (that would save money on your drinks and the tip - which could save you as much as 30%).

Also, where do you shop for groceries?  Look for an Aldi or a Walmart nearby as opposed to a local grocery chain.  

Good luck!


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 3, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> Groupon has an offer right now for "Hellofresh" which is one of those mail order meals companies.



+1 on the Hellofresh suggestions (or Blue Apron, or Plated).  Those meal boxes are great for traveling also and can be delivered directly to your resort.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 3, 2016)

I have not heard of Hello Fresh and will check it out.  

I will respond to Linda's "concern" on health.  We are both generally healthy except I have various autoimmunine issues. I have a BMI of 20 and we both exercise everyday for an hour.  Our lack of energy is attributed to stressful jobs, pain etc.  No need to be judgmental.  

Managed funds / wealth allows the account owners to let the advisor know the level of risks that the owners are willing to bear.  I know I am concerned about of general expenditure and yes, our financial advisor has run projections that shows that we are in great shape, leaving much more at the end of lives than we have now.  Can we increase our retirement budget by another 20 to 30 and even 50K? The answer is yes but I do not want to.  I want to spend only IRA savings and Social Security income.  My desire to ensure my son, who has his own challenges, is taken care of for the rest of his life, plus some to charities that we want to support.  We don't have an income issue, we have an expenditure issue.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 3, 2016)

sptung said:


> ..I will respond to Linda's "concern" on health. ...  No need to be judgmental.
> 
> ...The answer is yes but I do not want to.  I want to spend only IRA savings and Social Security income.  My desire to ensure my son, who has his own challenges, is taken care of for the rest of his life, plus some to charities that we want to support.  ....



Glad you have decent health ... that is one thing you can't buy.

I hope you have thoroughly consulted with expert financial experts as to NOT disqualify your son from assistance if he is left with "wealth" after one or both of you are gone due to his challenges ... several of my parents' acquaintances with a disabled child living in a GOOD group home setting found it to be a major legal process to "provide" a decent standard of living after they were gone ... resulting in setting up a certain type of trust for that child. And I believe their charities got the "remainder funds" after that child passed on.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 3, 2016)

sptung said:


> I have not heard of Hello Fresh and will check it out.



That advantage of Hello Fresh is having all of your main ingredients in one box.  Another plus is potentially trying new recipes.  However, the meal prep takes just about as long as making meals at home.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 3, 2016)

Maybe it's me but even if you want to cut down, I cannot wrap my head around even spending $3000 per month on food and toiletries. That would be more than my entire take home pay! I love good food as much as anyone, but still.....

You could be putting all this money aside for your son and other important things. After all, after your body utilizes the food for energy, which you say you are lacking anyway, the rest goes down the toilet. Think of all those dollars getting flushed away. Crazy is you ask me.

I always think of things I spend money on as how long I had to work to acquire them. Since I hate working, this really puts things in perspective. No way do I want to work "x" amount of hours just to eat a meal out and spend like $500 for an hour and a half and be done with it and have nothing to show but an expanded waist line. Hell, I have an expanded waist line for a lot less than that! LOL!


----------



## moonstone (Jan 3, 2016)

You say you have foot issues so cant stand for long, so find a way to sit to prepare meals. When I injured my knee & couldn't stand at all DH bought me a comfy 'bar stool/chair (it had a back). I found sitting at the kitchen table I was not at the right height & cutting vegies & preparing meals was too awkward. 

The bar stool enabled me to sit at a comfortable height at the counter. I opened the lower cupboard doors to put my knees in the opening. I started to 'simmer' my home made spaghetti sauce in the microwave instead of on the stove so I wouldn't need to stand & stir it. I even had the bar stool at the stove (had to sit kind of sideways) to stir gravy since DH doesn't get the concept of stirring continuously! I also used my crockpot a lot more often (even in the summertime, sitting on a table outside the kitchen door).

As others have said there are probably quite a few ways of reducing your grocery/eating out costs. Years ago, when money was tight, our oldest son & (now) ex-gf started keeping an accurate log (type of food, cost & where purchased) of every penny spent on food whether it was from a store or eating out. It didn't take them long to realize where the money was going & adjust their spending.

Good luck!

~Diane


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 3, 2016)

sptung said:


> Our groceries, food and restaurant  bills run at $5K  per month for 2.5 persons.... .5 is because when we cook at home and my son is in we cover his food cost too.  I am struggling to reduce this amount for my retirement planning.  Our breakfast is cheap and simple, restaurant one weekend a week and the rest of the time peanut butter on toast.  Lunches are typically out as we are working.  Cook 2 dinners at home per week, leftovers a couple of nights and eat out the rest of the time. We don't do cold meals - no deli meat sandwiches for us.  5K per month includes household items - toiletries etc.  My health is not good and I cannot be on my feet for extended period and I am constantly exhausted, hence I don't cook as much as I would like to.  But cooking at home is not cheap too.
> 
> I am trying to get the number down to 3K a per month and I thinking that I am not being realistic.  Suggestions?



Upon re-reading you initial post here, it just seems to me you are spending way too much on your individual lunches out- you might want to brown bag it or bring soups or frozen entrees since you don't like cold foods. Maybe just have one or two lunches out to start and the rest take with you. And you also might consider reversing how you handle dinners out. Maybe just eat out twice per week to start at inexpensive restaurants. Cook in the rest- maybe use some convenience foods. Eat less and eat simply and more plainly. Stir fry's work well with rice and fish or poultry or meat. Use seasonings more than sauces.

You can definitely do this with some tweaking. Think of the gas you will save not having to drive to the restaurants. No tips. Once you establish a system you will probably even have more time for other things.

You will certainly have more money- that's for sure!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 3, 2016)

The places where you can prepare your own fresh "oven ready" meals, will also assemble them for you.  I have a friend who is a busy principal, and a single mom, and once a week she picks up 5 meals and just adds salad/veggie/bread at home.

It's not at cheap as making it yourself, but it's far less expensive than eating out all the time and the prep time is minimal.

I believe she goes to Dream Dinners, but that's just one brand-

https://dreamdinners.com/

Current Menu:

Central Park Garlic Chicken

    Heart Healthy
    Cooks in under 30 minutes
    Instructional Video

CENTRAL PARK GARLIC CHICKEN

Guest Favorite  You'll love the golden Parmesan crust on these all-natural chicken breasts, complemented with a garden-fresh, aromatic rub of parsley, garlic, lemon and herbs. Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
11.99
3-SERVING

QTY
23.98
6-SERVING

QTY
Canadian Bacon Stuffed French Bread

    Grill Friendly
    Cooks from Frozen
    Instructional Video

CANADIAN BACON STUFFED FRENCH BREAD

Guest Favorite  This guest favorite layers our flavorful spread of light cream cheese and butter with sausage crumbles, lean Canadian bacon and savory Swiss cheese. Delicious as a weekend picnic lunch or thinly sliced for an appetizer. Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
14.49
3-SERVING

QTY
28.98
6-SERVING

QTY
Simmered Chinese Chicken with Jasmine Rice

    Cooks in under 30 minutes
    Instructional Video

SIMMERED CHINESE CHICKEN WITH JASMINE RICE

Guest Favorite  Create a restaurant style Chinese chicken with a sweet and spicy sauce. Make it your own way to your families. Bring this entrée to your table in just 25 minutes and for a fraction of the cost. Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
14.99
3-SERVING

QTY
29.98
6-SERVING

QTY
Parmesan Boneless Pork Chops with Toasted Onion Potato Wedges

    Heart Healthy
    Cooks in under 30 minutes
    Instructional Video

PARMESAN BONELESS PORK CHOPS WITH TOASTED ONION POTATO WEDGES

Guest Favorite  Savory, tender pork chops coated in a Parmesan and sage breading. Paired with our new Toasted Onion Potato Wedges makes this a complete dinner the whole family will enjoy. Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
16.49
3-SERVING

QTY
32.98
6-SERVING

QTY
American Sports Grille Steaks with Seasoned Onion Rings

    Grill Friendly
    Cooks in under 30 minutes

AMERICAN SPORTS GRILLE STEAKS WITH SEASONED ONION RINGS

Fast Lane  Bring your favorite Sports Grille flavors home with these big, juicy and bold marinated steaks. Fork tender in just 30 minutes; paired with our Seasoned Onion Rings. Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
21.49
3-SERVING

QTY
42.98
6-SERVING

QTY
Creamy Thai Shrimp with Coconut Rice

    Cooks in under 30 minutes
    Instructional Video

CREAMY THAI SHRIMP WITH COCONUT RICE

Guest Favorite  Bold and beautiful sliced green onion, cilantro, ginger, garlic and freshly grated carrots, smothered in a creamy Thai sauce with shrimp. Paired perfectly with our coconut rice ready in just 30 minutes. Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
19.99
3-SERVING

QTY
39.99
6-SERVING

QTY
Greek Chicken with Lemon Feta and Toasted Orzo

    Grill Friendly
    Cooks in under 30 minutes
    Instructional Video

GREEK CHICKEN WITH LEMON FETA AND TOASTED ORZO

Guest Favorite  The perfect date night dinner complete with Toasted Orzo. Traditional lemon, oregano and olive oil marinated all-natural chicken breasts is topped with fresh lemon slices and tangy feta cheese. Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
16.99
3-SERVING

QTY
33.98
6-SERVING

QTY
Sweet Chili Ribs

    Grill Friendly

SWEET CHILI RIBS

Fast Lane  Zesty ginger and sweet honey top these smoky ribs for a perfect balances of flavors. Ready in just under one hour. Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
20.99
3-SERVING

QTY
41.98
6-SERVING

QTY
Chicken Marsala with Mushrooms & Mashed Potatoes

    Cooks in under 30 minutes
    Instructional Video

CHICKEN MARSALA WITH MUSHROOMS & MASHED POTATOES

Guest Favorite  Our all-natural, boneless chicken breasts are cooked with a savory, smooth mushroom and Marsala sauce. Serve them over our classic mashed potatoes for a cozy evening dinner. Quick and easy, just 20 minutes on the stovetop. Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
16.99
3-SERVING

QTY
33.98
6-SERVING

QTY
BBQ Chip Chicken Tenders with Dipping Sauce

    Cooks in under 30 minutes

BBQ CHIP CHICKEN TENDERS WITH DIPPING SAUCE

Guest Favorite  Our tender, juicy white meat chicken tenders are marinated in a special sauce and then coated with crushed BBQ chips. Served with our ranch dipping sauce. A fun, fast kid favorite! Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
14.49
3-SERVING

QTY
28.98
6-SERVING

QTY
Southwest Pork Carnita Wraps with Chipotle Maple Corn

    Cooks in under 30 minutes
    Instructional Video

SOUTHWEST PORK CARNITA WRAPS WITH CHIPOTLE MAPLE CORN

Guest Favorite  Slow cooked pork infused with the flavors of Southwestern barbecue packed with white rice and cheddar cheese all wrapped in a warm flour tortilla and ready to enjoy in less than 30 minutes. Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
16.99
3-SERVING

QTY
33.98
6-SERVING

QTY
Chicken Pizzaiola

    Cooks from Frozen
    Instructional Video

CHICKEN PIZZAIOLA

Guest Favorite  This cook from frozen meals combines all-natural chicken breasts with a zesty marinara, sliced pepperoni and garlicky cheese blend topping for a kid-friendly favorite. Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
14.99
3-SERVING

QTY
29.98
6-SERVING

QTY
Tortellini Al Forno

    Cooks from Frozen
    Instructional Video

TORTELLINI AL FORNO

Guest Favorite  This creamy oven baked tortellini dish is paired with alfredo and diced tomatoes. Just a touch of special spices and cheese make it an instant favorite for the whole family. It can be baked from frozen too! Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
16.49
3-SERVING

QTY
32.98
6-SERVING

QTY
Meatloaf Milano with Mashed Potatoes

    Instructional Video

MEATLOAF MILANO WITH MASHED POTATOES

Guest Favorite  Lightly seasoned lean and tender ground beef filled with a rich and creamy layer of Gorgonzola cheese, topped with a rich marinara sauce and served with our fluffy mashed potatoes. Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
17.99
3-SERVING

QTY
35.98
6-SERVING

QTY
Buffalo Chicken Cavatappi

    Cooks in under 30 minutes

BUFFALO CHICKEN CAVATAPPI

Guest Favorite  Tender chicken and pasta combined with our creamy, kicking buffalo ranch sauce topped with just the right amount of blended cheese and diced green onions. On the table fast enough to get the kids to their events, worry free. Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
14.99
3-SERVING

QTY
29.98
6-SERVING

QTY
Slow Cooked BBQ Beef with Baby Bakers

    Instructional Video

SLOW COOKED BBQ BEEF WITH BABY BAKERS

Fast Lane  Homemade BBQ sauce makes this tender "fall-off-the-fork" beef dinner the perfect dish for busy nights. Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
42.99
6-SERVING

QTY
Oven Baked Chicken Chimichangas
OVEN BAKED CHICKEN CHIMICHANGAS

New  This Dream Dinners spin on a mexican staple is the perfect mixture of chicken, cheese and diced green onions, topped with the perfect salsa verde Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
15.49
3-SERVING

QTY
30.98
6-SERVING

QTY
Additional Items
Bacon Ranch Green Beans

    Instructional Video

BACON RANCH GREEN BEANS

The kids are gonna love these, unless you gobble them up first! Crisp bacon and a new twist on green beans will have you craving for more! (Medium Size) Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
3.89

QTY
Seasoned Mashed Potatoes

    Instructional Video

SEASONED MASHED POTATOES

Creamy deluxe mashed potatoes made from the finest homestyle ingredients  including a blend of butter and margarine, whole milk and a dash of pepper. A true old-fashioned mashed potato recipe. You may want this with dinner every night. (Medium Size) Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
3.49

QTY
Parmesan Garlic Steak Fries
PARMESAN GARLIC STEAK FRIES

Pair these scrumptious steak fries with just about anything! Crisp steak fries covered in cheesy parmesan and garlic. (Medium Size) Nutritionals & Cooking Instructions
3.49


----------



## klpca (Jan 3, 2016)

I'll just go with a few suggestions on how to keep costs down.

1. Costco chicken. Meal one - chicken, Meal two - add to salad (I love the lemon kale bagged salad from Costco, but the kale/broccoli slaw one is pretty good too), Meal three - soup - stock is homemade from the carcass. Cost is $5

2. Bagged salads - already prepared with a nice selection of ingredients. I buy them at Sprouts and sometimes Vons (Safeway). Cost is about $4 and should feed two as a side dish.

3. Split pea soup - use a ham shank for the flavor and the meat. A one lb. bag of peas will make enough soup for two or three meals for two. Can be frozen. Easy prep. Cost about $5 (if that much).

4. Eggs. Miracle food. Easy to prep, relatively cheap, and be changed up pretty easily. I like them scrambled with fresh herbs, made into crustless quiche, stirred into stir fry. 

5. Already prepared foods from Costco or Trader Joe's. Not the cheapest way to go but much less expensive than restaurant foods. 

I agree with the others to use some of your leftovers from meals out (if you like leftovers. I'm not a big fan but my husband eats them).


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 3, 2016)

what a fascinating thread
I am frugal, in fact we have several Ruth Chris gift cards we haven't used, because it bugs me to pay so much for a meal, even with a gift card.  
but Mimi's sends me two for one coupons constantly. lots of other restaurants do too.
we are retired, and there are great lunch offerings for 6 to 10 dollars, and they are big enough that we have leftovers for dinner or a salad for dinner.
I don't cook very often, but i shop for sales, and bogos.  we eat out a lot, but we don't drink much alcohol, and i much prefer water to sodas or teas. my guess is we spend about two hundred or so a week, eating out and cooking at home.
we also play golf, and many times a week, they are not private courses, but I would guess we spend five thousand on golf a year, and sometimes play 4 or 5 times a week.  
everyone has their own priorities.  We have friends that will not join the group for dinner,  because they don't want to spend the money, even though we are going to a place which costs only ten each for an entree.  they wouldn't join the group for a golf outing, to save money.  they have three homes, numerous rental properties, a business, and several rental properties, and are on social security too.   She spent four thousand on plastic surgery on her arms for sagging skin.
 so everyone has their idea of what is important.  I could save a lot of money by not going out to eat so much, but i like going out to eat and their will come a time when it won't be so easy to do.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 3, 2016)

rapmarks said:


> ...but Mimi's sends me two for one coupons constantly. lots of other restaurants do too..



We get Mimi's BOGO coupons all the time too, probably because we live around the corner from one. We hardly ever use them. My issue with them as well as Bob Evan's BOGOs is that they require the purchase of two drinks also. In most cases we won't order beverages, just water. Adding the beverages wipes out most of the savings.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 3, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> We get Mimi's BOGO coupons all the time too, probably because we live around the corner from one. We hardly ever use them. My issue with them as well as Bob Evan's BOGOs is that they require the purchase of two drinks also. In most cases we won't order beverages, just water. Adding the beverages wipes out most of the savings.


yes, we try to avoid those forced beverages,   but op mentioned eating there.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes we use BOGO at Mimi's extensively.  We joined the Mimi's club and the coupon is delivered directly to my email.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 3, 2016)

sptung said:


> Yes we use BOGO at Mimi's extensively.  We joined the Mimi's club and the coupon is delivered directly to my email.



I think though that you are the ideal customer that they are wanting to tarhet with these coupons. They offer the coupon in hopes people will come in and buy more than just the two entrees and two beverages. Adding alcohol, which is a huge markup for restaurants, wipes out more than the savings of the BOGO. Coupons are meant to get you to buy something that you wouldn't ordinarily buy. It is effectively another form of advertising. Eating at home and letting the Mimi's offers go to the junk folder will still save lots of money.

ETA: I just looked to see the last time we ate out at Mimi's and it was back in September 2011. Wow. Didn't realize it was that long ago. We get the coupons all the time and apparently never use them.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 3, 2016)

Boy, Denise, those choices make me want to order a couple weeks' supply to have on hand for those times I just don't want to cook and need a little inspiration. Not giveaway prices, but compared to restaurant bills, these could help the OP meet her goal.

As I mentioned early on in this thread, trimming 40% off a meal bill would take a change of lifestyle.- but that needn't be lunchmeat on dry Wonder Bread, or beans. There are viable exceptions to Ruth's Chris, and $100 Costco rib roasts.

Jim


----------



## Elan (Jan 3, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> As I mentioned early on in this thread, trimming 40% off a meal bill would take a change of lifestyle.- but that needn't be lunchmeat on dry Wonder Bread, or beans. There are viable exceptions to Ruth's Chris, and $100 Costco rib roasts.
> 
> Jim



That's my thought as well.  There's a lot of savings to be had that falls between brunch at Ruth's Chris and making stock from leftover Costco chicken.  If the op wants to eat out, it seems like she has the means to do so.  But a little more focus on restaurant caliber would seemingly go a long way toward significant savings.  I'd start with a target of $15 per person per meal.  That saves 1/3 right there.  All that really means is that for every Ruth's Chris there needs to be a few In-N-Out's.  Problem solved.  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pittle (Jan 3, 2016)

We retired earlier than most folks, but have thoroughly enjoyed our retirement.  Our food budget is extremely low - less than $160-$200 per week.  First of all, we eat to live, not live to eat.  We do not mind eating left-overs, and I make hearty soups or chili regularly.  Sometimes I make both and and we alternate days so that we are not eating the same thing each day.  We do grill chicken breasts or fish fillets often with steamed veggies to go with the grilled protein.  A Costco or Sam's Rotisserie chicken makes  meals for 2-3 days with side dishes. We also have changed our eating habits in that we prefer to eat our main meal around 3:00 in the afternoon.  When we choose to go out to eat, we find that lunch is less expensive than dinner and the portions suit us better.  We often choose to share a meal with an extra salad when we eat later in the day.  Too much food late in the day makes it harder to sleep well at night for us.

It boils down to how you choose to spend your retirement $$$.  One famous chef made the comment a few years ago that "Even my best creation turns to poop the next day!"  So we choose not to intentionally flush our $$$ down the toilet.  We prefer to spend ours on vacations.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 3, 2016)

We don't eat at Ruth's Chris regularly, you might notice that it was on Christmas Day that we were there.  We avoid cooking on day of Thanksgiving (although we did this year - heating up Mimi's turkey and fixings) or Christmas Day as I don't want to deal with the stress of cooking on the day of.  Cooking has become stressful for me more so than most of you would realize.  I can work on the computer for 12-14 hours a day and enjoy every bit of it, and putting the stress of work/decision making at the back of my mind.  Part of my issue is that I am a perfectionist and put more stress on myself than necessary in wanting to put out a great meal every time.   So between being physically exhausted and mentally stressed over cooking, I don't cook as much as I should.  Many of you may find it amusing when I say I don't care for Rachael Ray's cooking.  I like the suggestion of picking less expensive places to eat.  I will tell you that Mimi's is one of the cheapest places to eat with the BOGO.  For lunch the bill is under $30 for the 2 of us after BOGO.  The cheapest place that we enjoy is In N Out Burger.

We tried many of the ready to eat heat up items at Trader Joe's for a while and then we got tired of the food.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 3, 2016)

sptung - Cutting your budget $2,000 a month is going to require a major life-style change.  

Clearly - you will have to eat out less, and cook at home a lot more, and you seem to be saying that it is just too stressful for you to do that.

Maybe with your health and schedule, it's not worth what you will have to give up?


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 3, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> sptung - Cutting your budget $2,000 a month is going to require a major life-style change.
> 
> Clearly - you will have to eat out less, and cook at home a lot more, and you seem to be saying that it is just too stressful for you to do that.
> 
> Maybe with your health and schedule, it's not worth what you will have to give up?



I am thinking when I am retired, then maybe I will have more motivation, time and energy to cook.  I can envision cooking 5 to 6 times a week instead of twice a week now.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 3, 2016)

I am still amazed that one can eat that many meals out every week and still stay relatively healthy and fit. No amount of exercise, that someone can reasonably do, will beat a bad diet. I find it very easy to "out eat" a good exercise regiment. I need to always watch portion sizes and restaurants are not known for small portion sizes.


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 3, 2016)

FYI and FWIW My loving and Doting wife is a great cook. We do eat out about 1 to 2 x per week. When I go on a business road trip she prepares meals for me to pack and reheat. Luckily most of my trips are driveable so I just get the Costco rolling cooler and pack the meals the fridge when I arrive.

She does this not because we need to save costs, but so that she knows I am eating a healthy home cooked meal. 

Again this is my lifestyle, and our lifestyle choice. It also helps to reduce our food costs.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 3, 2016)

sptung said:


> I am thinking when I am retired, then maybe I will have more motivation, time and energy to cook.  I can envision cooking 5 to 6 times a week instead of twice a week now.


Statistically that is unlikely. . In fact the older you get the less motivated to cook you will be.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 3, 2016)

sptung - A bit off topic, but with your stress, work load, and health problems, I bet you could benefit from some counseling.  This is bigger than just finding time and energy to cook.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 3, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I am still amazed that one can eat two to three meals out every day and still stay relatively healthy and fit. No amount of exercise, that someone can reasonably do, will beat a bad diet. I find it very easy to "out eat" a good exercise regiment. I need to always watch portion sizes and restaurants are not known for small portion sizes.



It is called food choices.  Breakfast at home = 300 calories.  Lunch = under 600 calories.  I don't eat bread (gluten) and dessert, usually a lean meat with salad / vegetables with a little rice / hummus / potatoes.  I may snack on nuts or a fruit at around 3pm.  Dinner = 500-700 calories, no bread or dessert.  I work out burning between 200-500 calories depending on whether I am on an exercise bike or in the pool.  I usually get hungry if I get a good work out and then I snack on a small apple, a mandarin orange or 5 grapes before going to bed.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't think anyone here is berating you, or your choices. In fact I think many (most) of us envy your ability to spend $60,000 a year on food and toiletries! 

You are the one who said you wanted to reduce your food outlay by 40%. Well, write down a budget and figure out how to do it. What to cut out or reduce use of to get there? It really isn't all that difficult. Of the replies to the OP, NO ONE has posted that your food expenditure was in line with their own. Every post was from someone who spends less. And not just a little less. Orders of magnitude less. We eat well, do not scrimp. Whatever we want, we can have. I've never tasted eel. When I looked at rib roasts at Costco, I saw that $115 price tag and nearly fainted. A take-out whole turkey dinner for a family at Thanksgiving would feed us for a week- not 2 days.

I know that these examples you chose were for special holiday meals and not 'normal' day-to-day menu items. I also take into account that you live in an expensive living-cost area.

Reducing your food bill will force some changes, but really, they don't have to be drastic. Dining out is fine. Chili's, Applebees, Dennies, Outback, Johnnie Carrino's (and others) all have 2-for-$20/$25 meal deals. Try them. When you buy groceries, it doesn't have to be Whole Foods. Shop the perimeter of the grocery store. That's where the fresh veggies, dairy, and meats are. The pre-prepared stuff and packaged foods and frozen in he middle of the store are the expensive, high profit places to shop.

Good luck with your quest. Being successful can mean you simply don't have to work as many years. Living in a low cost area, eating frugally, driving a car a year or two longer can help you live well and achieve the goal of passing a tidy nest egg on to those charities and family members you seem anxious to help.

Jim


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 3, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> sptung - A bit off topic, but with your stress, work load, and health problems, I bet you could benefit from some counseling.  This is bigger than just finding time and energy to cook.



I wish it is that simple.  But I agree with you that it is not about just cooking vs. eating out.  I have more health issues (autoimmune) than an average Joe and it's not about feeling sorry for myself.  I am trying to get other health issues under control, besides my foot.


----------



## sun&fun (Jan 3, 2016)

As another responder noted, this is a fascinating discussion. Here's my $.02 worth. Two adult household, DH is diabetic. I retired about 4 years after DH. Before that, the only meal we regularly shared was dinner and grocery/menu planning was hap-hazard. I didn't shop grocery ads and bought by brand name, not item cost. We never gave the food budget much thought.

The first year of my retirement, I logged everything spent on human food (groceries & dining out) pet food was separate and quite another story--we spend what the USDA says is the monthly average for a family of 4 on our 3 furry kids 

After the first year, I was surprised at how much we spent and dismayed at how much we  wasted. So by year 2, I was planning meals and shopping accordingly. Kept track of what was in the freezer and dates. Stocked the pantry for staples and emergencies. Adjusted quantities on recipes depending upon whether the left-overs would freeze. Note: I discovered that if the recipe said "serves 8" it was often better to prepare the full recipe and freeze the extra--reducing the recipe amount often left not enough to save, so it went into the garbage. 

By year 3, I was saving close to $200/month. Not dramatic, but we were still eating the food we liked and dining out whenever we felt like it -- 2 or 3 times a week. We also noted the restaurants we liked that had "early-bird" specials, and made reservations for DC's Restaurant Week to get deals on great lunches at high-end dining spots. 

I like to cook and we frequently have friends over dinner. I don't stint on dinner party entertaining and often warn guests that it's my opportunity to try out new recipes! They are willing guinea pigs.

With all that, we eat well, enjoy DC's wonderful restaurants, and keep the food budget and wine for me (DH doesn't drink) within $1000-$1200 month. That's still significantly more the average family of 4 spends, but we think it's reasonable and we don't feel we compromised our pre-retirement standard of eating. The difference is we are more conscious of what we are buying and eating and making a greater effort to plan meals.


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 3, 2016)

*A very active and interesting post.*

It was fascinating to hear other people's stories about food. I'm in the category that has spent at times, $100 per week for a family of two. There are lots of words to describe this type of person -- some have already been mentioned. A friend recently told me they call it being VALUE conscious. I am going to adopt that as a description of myself. In regard to the OP -- I'll have to admit I was shocked to imagine spending that amount of money for food and staples.

My first inclination was to ask whether the son could help with cooking. I saw the reply regarding some limitations. Here is what I'm wondering. OP, you have mentioned your intention to provide for his financial needs. Possibly this is a good time to help him <by example and assistance> learn to care for his food needs. 

In regard to eating out, I'm guessing this is a pleasant way to spend time or you would have found other methods by now. Perhaps finding a new 'thing' that is fun would be good to do on a regular basis. Your husband has his golf, what do you have? I recently suggested to my sis, and she followed my advice, to get a 'treatment' of some sort each week -- feet, nails, hair, massage, facial, etc. She has been her husband's caregiver for a year as he has battled a serious disease. She needed to do something for herself. This doesn't come easy to some and you may be like her.

I agree with many suggestions offered -- but I think the one thing not addressed is -- eating at home requires some level of cleaning up. Even at my best, it was difficult to come home after a day's work, fix a meal and then clean up the kitchen. Often the dishes would spill over to the next day. I am wondering whether you husband and son help with this and other cleaning -- and if not, I'd much rather spend some of my budget dollars on some housecleaning assistance.

My other suggestion would be start at the top of the thread -- and somebody has posted something of value to you. Stop reading, write it down and plan to do it THIS coming week.

Blessings to you, OP.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 3, 2016)

I received lots of good suggestions and will keep them for my reference.  My husband and son split the clean up.  My son is not physically disabled.  He has an unusual language communication learning disability that makes it difficult to get past a first interview.  Doctor wanted me to pull him out of main stream school and to put him in a "special" program when he was young.  I resisted, did everything I could and he did everything he could to overcome his disability and the rest is history.  He is very intelligent, very hardworking and has great work ethics.  He is an excellent employee and an asset to any employer.  He works for us currently but we will be retiring soon.  He needs to be able to get past the interviews before  given opportunity to prove himself.  Currently he lacks language fluency when he is under stress.  But other than that he is as normal as any adult of his age. He does have a 4 year college degree and is a very good kid/adult - he does not smoke, drink, or do drugs.  I know I am over protective and time will tell how well he will do on his own.


----------



## Ginny (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a couple of suggestions... 

Split the entre at restaurants; usually they are plated separately. You can still enjoy the experience and it will cost less.

Start reading the food blog "budgetbytes," 
http://budgetbytes.com. Great way to find interesting recipes along with menu planning and food budgeting.

Your son sounds like a nice young man and I wish you all well in this transition!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 4, 2016)

b2bailey said:


> I agree with many suggestions offered -- but I think the one thing not addressed is -- eating at home requires some level of cleaning up. Even at my best, it was difficult to come home after a day's work, fix a meal and then clean up the kitchen. Often the dishes would spill over to the next day. I am wondering whether you husband and son help with this and other cleaning -- and if not, I'd much rather spend some of my budget dollars on some housecleaning assistance.




This is the exact reason why I cook everything on Sunday mornings. I start early and am usually done by 12 noon. I have a well stocked freezer and pantry so always stuff to cook up.

Everything I cook  is packed in containers in the fridge. And every single morning before work I take the food out of the containers and put it on our dinner plates. Then I cover the plates with microwave lids. I wash all the containers and put them away. This way, when we get home all we have to do is take the plates out of the fridge and microwave them and after eating put the plates in the dishwasher. No pots and pans or even containers to wash after work. 

I have just started doing this in the past 2 years because I find that at my age- 59- after being up from 4am every work day- I just couldn't deal with cooking and cleaning up when I got home from work anymore. Better for me to get up early on Sunday and get the deed done. I will tell you, although I kind of hate spending a 1/2 day of my day off cooking, it beats the alternative- getting home from work exhausted and having to do it.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 4, 2016)

I totally agree with OP about how tiring preparing meals can be.   On Christmas I prepared a dish to take and it took over two hours, not counting cooking time.   I was tired after that, part old age, part lots of physical limitations.  I don't enjoy cooking much anymore.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2016)

The OP lives in Calif  and maybe food costs more in that state. Maybe, she is liked my friend who is a chef and only purchase the best meats, fish, etc., at the very high end market places.


----------



## Elan (Jan 4, 2016)

WRT clean-up, I tend to do 2 things:  

1) I clean up while I cook.  If something needs to simmer 20 minutes, I use that 20 minutes to clean up all of the knives, cutting boards, etc that I used to prepare the ingredients.  Also put away ingredients I got out.  

2) After the meal, if I am enthusiastic, I clean everything immediately.  Otherwise, I set all of the pots and pans to soak in the sink, and go relax for a while.  Then, before I go to bed, I'll go in and put away the stuff I washed earlier, and finish washing the pots and pans.  Put them on the drying rack and then put them away in the morning.


----------



## LLW (Jan 4, 2016)

Old habits die hard, so the most effective changes will be the ones that take the least efforts, _at least in the beginning_. Plus, it sounds the OP wants to change not because they can't afford it, but just because she thinks the amount they are spending is too high (which almost everybody agrees it is ). That makes it harder to change.

I have a few suggestions: 
1. Instead of going to high-priced restaurants, use neighborhood diners, and grocery and Costco deli counters (lower prices). 
2. Instead of eating in, use take-outs (save the 15%-25% tips). 
3. Use a smaller portion of meat, and supplement with a larger portion of vegetables. Add variety by using 3 or more vegetables for each meal, and vary the cooking methods (steaming, roasting, stir-fry, etc.) between meals.
4. Instead of eating out for lunch, bring a meal from home and use the office microwave. If there is no fridge or microwave at work, buy small ones for your office/cubicle for much under $100. (If you are the boss, if there is no fridge/microwave in the office, consider getting  a large size one for everybody to use.)
5. Start with baby steps, then improve upon them.

This would mean much less change than the other changes that you might be considering, therefore might be easier to get done. You mentioned In N Out burgers a couple of times, this would be healthier but along the same direction.

You would get over 90% of the dishes that you are presently getting. The food would be good, and already cooked and ready to eat, but much healthier, as you would not be under the influence of the fancy ambience to pick an elaborate/fancy dish. Actually, the only thing you might think you are missing would be the ambience of the high-end restaurants. But you could set the dinner table to have a nice ambience too - use nice tableware (that you probably already have), just do it yourself (or have your son do it). 

You could still go to a restaurant once or twice a month - in total, not for breakfast, lunch and dinner individually. When you want to do something special, make it a special family cooking project, e.g. cook something special. Only eat out for very special occasions - anniversaries, etc.

Hopefully, you would be able to reduce the food budget by at least $2000-$3000 in the beginning, and improve upon it over time. Save more money to leave to your son.


----------



## Dori (Jan 4, 2016)

If you have difficulty standing for long periods of time at the stove, perhaps get those delicious rotisserie chickens at Walmart, Costco, your neighbourhood supermarket. Add a few sides and voila! An inexpensive meal that is very tasty.

Dori


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 4, 2016)

I went back and analyzed my credit card spending, the interesting part is that my eating out charges come up to about $1K a month.  My grocery bills are very high, making up most of the $4K.  I looked back at this weekend, Asian market was $75 and I only bought 4 frozen packets of eel, 2 small packets of frozen fruits, 2 potatoes and a packet of garlic.  Then Raley's was $250, some drinks and wine, grapes, gluten free bread, almond milk, no meat, some toiletries (cheap stuff) and that was it.  Also went to Trader Joe's and bought a couple of boxes of chicken stock, a ready to heat up turkey meatloaf.  All in all, grocery billstore totalled about $400.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2016)

You also might want to break down how much you are spending on alcohol.  If your husband is diabetic, he probably isn't supposed to drink alcohol anyway - is he?


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 4, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> You also might want to break down how much you are spending on alcohol.  If your husband is diabetic, he probably isn't supposed to drink alcohol anyway - is he?



Alcohol like red wine brings blood sugar down. It's the high sugar ones like cocktails and liqueurs that are bad.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 4, 2016)

My Costco bill is about 1.5K per month.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2016)

sptung said:


> Alcohol like red wine brings blood sugar down. It's the high sugar ones like cocktails and liqueurs that are bad.



That's interesting - I didn't know that.  How much red wine does your husband's doctor allow him to drink?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 4, 2016)

Sptung, does your living expense change significantly when you are in your Las Vegas condo, over/under what it costs to live in California? There are a bunch of 'locals' casinos/eateries off the Strip where you can easily out like the locals do. 2 for ones, early bird specials, etc.

It appears you are not in the 'preparing for retirement' mode, but still living like you are in acquisition mode.

As people who, like you have timeshares and a second home too, it is costly, and forces one to divvy up the time pretty thinly to feel like you're getting sufficient value from the stuff you think should give pleasure.

Might be time to consider simplifying.

Jim


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 4, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> That's interesting - I didn't know that.  How much red wine does your husband's doctor allow him to drink?



His cardiologist wants him to have 2 servings of red wine a day. His PCP is in full agreement. He does not exceed that.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2016)

sptung said:


> His cardiologist wants him to have 2 servings of red wine a day. His PCP is in full agreement. He does not exceed that.



That seems reasonable.  When you wrote that he drank for both of you, I thought that alcohol was a bigger part of your budget.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 4, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Sptung, does your living expense change significantly when you are in your Las Vegas condo, over/under what it costs to live in California? There are a bunch of 'locals' casinos/eateries off the Strip where you can easily out like the locals do. 2 for ones, early bird specials, etc.
> 
> It appears you are not in the 'preparing for retirement' mode, but still living like you are in acquisition mode.
> 
> ...



My intention is to downsize the CA home to something that requires low maintenance where my son will pay for on-going costs like utilities, insurances etc.  Basically no on-going cost for me. I will step in if he truly needs financial help but I am hopeful that he will just be fine.  He has alot of relevant work skills that he can apply after working for us for 5 years.

Our living cost usually goes down when we are in Henderson, as long as we stay away from expensive shows.  We don't generally go to Las Vegas strip unless we have a show to go to. We don't gamble and don't like crowds.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 4, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> That seems reasonable.  When you wrote that he drank for both of you, I thought that alcohol was a bigger part of your budget.



Because I don't generally drink anything more than 1 on a regular basis is too much.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 5, 2016)

sptung said:


> Because I don't generally drink anything more than 1 on a regular basis is too much.



You probably don't want to say that he drinks for both of you - that makes it sound like he drinks twice as much as he should.


----------



## geekette (Jan 5, 2016)

rapmarks said:


> She spent four thousand on plastic surgery on her arms for sagging skin.


OT, but, HOLY MOLY!  Guess I had better keep the arms in shape...


----------



## wackymother (Jan 5, 2016)

sptung said:


> My grocery bills are very high, making up most of the $4K.  I looked back at this weekend, Asian market was $75 and I only bought 4 frozen packets of eel, 2 small packets of frozen fruits, 2 potatoes and a packet of garlic.



I think this is amazingly expensive. Is it a Japanese market? We have a Mitsuwa here and it's so expensive that it's like a food museum. Even getting your eel and other items from Whole Foods would be less expensive.


----------



## pittle (Jan 5, 2016)

I just got a survey from Walmart about something that might fit you.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 5, 2016)

And if you move to Henderson permanently when you retire, you'll immediately recoup 13.3% of your income since NV has no state taxes!  Then there are things like "Military Mondays" at Stations Casinos if either of you were in the military. You register once, then just pick up the coupons the first Monday of the month. We often use the 2 for 1 buffet coupon and go to Green Valley Ranch's buffet for lunch. That makes it $10.80 for two! And they have a Mongolian BBQ Stir Fry section among all the others.

There are many other eating out specials that you can avail yourself to if you live in Henderson.

Fern



sptung said:


> Our living cost usually goes down when we are in Henderson, as long as we stay away from expensive shows.  We don't generally go to Las Vegas strip unless we have a show to go to. We don't gamble and don't like crowds.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 5, 2016)

sptung said:


> My Costco bill is about 1.5K per month.



I spend less than that in a year at Sam's Club.


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 5, 2016)

sptung said:


> My Costco bill is about 1.5K per month.



Are you utilizing all of this?  It's very easy to buy those large containers and end up wasting/throwing away lots of it when you don't use the whole can, package of meat etc.  '
I think you are on the right track to analyze exactly where your money is going.  The key is to make sure you are spending it on things that are important to you and getting good value for that money.  You enjoy good food so keep drilling down on that grocery bill and see if you can't purchase better for less elsewhere.  Smaller sizes on sale at the local grocery might be cheaper than the larger sizes at Costco if you do have lots of waste.  The eels etc might be cheaper at another store etc.  Or buy the large lots at Costco and freeze it into smaller packages.  A small freezer might pay off if you buy in bulk or on sale.  
You are on the right track, just keep on working through it all.  
Sue


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 5, 2016)

sue1947 said:


> Are you utilizing all of this?  It's very easy to buy those large containers and end up wasting/throwing away lots of it when you don't use the whole can, package of meat etc.  '
> I think you are on the right track to analyze exactly where your money is going.  The key is to make sure you are spending it on things that are important to you and getting good value for that money.  You enjoy good food so keep drilling down on that grocery bill and see if you can't purchase better for less elsewhere.  Smaller sizes on sale at the local grocery might be cheaper than the larger sizes at Costco if you do have lots of waste.  The eels etc might be cheaper at another store etc.  Or buy the large lots at Costco and freeze it into smaller packages.  A small freezer might pay off if you buy in bulk or on sale.
> You are on the right track, just keep on working through it all.
> Sue



We are a household of two people and we shop at Costco quite a bit. The best options are paper products and other non perishables. We don't buy large cans of tomatoes or beans or anything that once opened will spoil before we can use it. We do buy large packs of ground beef and steaks. I then take those and portion them out and put them in Food Saver vacuum bags and freeze them. It would be very easy to waste a lot if not shopping carefully at warehouse clubs.

We then buy most of the other small items and produce at Aldi. I rarely actually have to buy anything at a traditional grocery store. Just usually that odd item that Aldi doesn't carry.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 5, 2016)

pittle said:


> I just got a survey from Walmart about something that might fit you.



Sounds like a lot work.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 5, 2016)

wackymother said:


> I think this is amazingly expensive. Is it a Japanese market? We have a Mitsuwa here and it's so expensive that it's like a food museum. Even getting your eel and other items from Whole Foods would be less expensive.



It is a very large Asian supermarket chain? around here called Koreana Plaza / International Market or something.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 5, 2016)

Fern Modena said:


> And if you move to Henderson permanently when you retire, you'll immediately recoup 13.3% of your income since NV has no state taxes!  Then there are things like "Military Mondays" at Stations Casinos if either of you were in the military. You register once, then just pick up the coupons the first Monday of the month. We often use the 2 for 1 buffet coupon and go to Green Valley Ranch's buffet for lunch. That makes it $10.80 for two! And they have a Mongolian BBQ Stir Fry section among all the others.
> 
> There are many other eating out specials that you can avail yourself to if you live in Henderson.
> 
> Fern



No state tax is certainly attractive.  Husband hates California and I am not too crazy about it either. We don't have military background, just neighbors that are vetetans and that is how we get invited to New Year dinner and such at the military base.  We definitely need to spend time exploring how to get membership cards at various casinos.  We don't gamble so we have never paid attention to the deals that come with the membership.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 5, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> We are a household of two people and we shop at Costco quite a bit. The best options are paper products and other non perishables. We don't buy large cans of tomatoes or beans or anything that once opened will spoil before we can use it. We do buy large packs of ground beef and steaks. I then take those and portion them out and put them in Food Saver vacuum bags and freeze them. It would be very easy to waste a lot if not shopping carefully at warehouse clubs.
> 
> We then buy most of the other small items and produce at Aldi. I rarely actually have to buy anything at a traditional grocery store. Just usually that odd item that Aldi doesn't carry.



We don't buy large packages except for paper products, vegetables and some meat.  We don't buy canned tomatoes, beans,, and anything with a lot of carbs or sugar.  We do let some vegetables go to waste when we don't finish them fast enough.  We do buy ready to eat / heat items from Costco like ChIlli verde and soups.  Family got tired of their rotisserie chicken.


----------



## klpca (Jan 6, 2016)

Fern Modena said:


> And if you move to Henderson permanently when you retire, you'll immediately recoup 13.3% of your income since NV has no state taxes!
> 
> Fern



Although our taxes are high, you only are at the 13.3% rate if your taxable income exceeds $1 million. And if your annual taxable income exceeds 1mm, I'll bet that you aren't timesharing and worrying about grocery bills. The highest tiers of taxes (roughly the tiers over 10%) are directed at the top 1% of earners. Most folks pay less than that. (Not picking on you Fern - just wanted to save people from thinking that they will get a 13% tax cut by moving to Nevada. Unless they are high net worth folks, it will be less than that.)

http://www.tax-brackets.org/californiataxtable


----------



## sun&fun (Jan 6, 2016)

"We don't buy large packages except for paper products, vegetables and some meat. We don't buy canned tomatoes, beans,, and anything with a lot of carbs or sugar. We do let some vegetables go to waste when we don't finish them fast enough. We do buy ready to eat / heat items from Costco like ChIlli verde and soups. Family got tired of their rotisserie chicken."

Then I wonder how much of the $1500/mo at Costco is actually for food. I still can't get my head around $5000/mo for dining and groceries for 3.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 6, 2016)

Most of my Sam's Club purchases are frozen foods- the veggies, the fish, etc.
Also some snack and specialty items I can't get elsewhere or big packages that I like because I use the product a lot.

Sometimes I will buy the blueberries and freeze them.

I have started to get my paper stuff on Amazon subscribe and save, as well as some toiletry items..


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 6, 2016)

sun&fun said:


> "We don't buy large packages except for paper products, vegetables and some meat. We don't buy canned tomatoes, beans,, and anything with a lot of carbs or sugar. We do let some vegetables go to waste when we don't finish them fast enough. We do buy ready to eat / heat items from Costco like ChIlli verde and soups. Family got tired of their rotisserie chicken."
> 
> Then I wonder how much of the $1500/mo at Costco is actually for food. I still can't get my head around $5000/mo for dining and groceries for 3.



I don't really know other than I can tell you that we do not buy alcohol from Costco, since many folks here think alcohol maybe one of the culprits.   We do stock up on frozen food that can be baked or nuked without a lot of hassle.  Other non food items snapware also make the list. I am always surprised at the check out counter when the bill is typically runs $200-$400 for each trip.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 6, 2016)

sptung said:


> I am always surprised at the check out counter when the bill is typically runs $200-$400 for each trip.



Everyone we know nods knowingly when I say that at Costco "I'm not sure I can afford to save this much."

 It's getting about that bad at Amazon as well when Buster Brown has to use a handtruck to get the boxes to my front door.


----------



## sun&fun (Jan 6, 2016)

sptung said:


> Sounds like a lot work.



Yes, there is some "work" required to plan, shop and eat sensibly. There is some work required to set budgets and live within them. I think that has been discussed a lot in this thread. If you are serious about cutting back expenditures for food, you need to put in some effort. That means a thorough examination of where the $$ are going now and what can be reduced or eliminated. 

Don't mean to be preachy. This thread started with the idea of reducing your monthly food costs. The advice here is only that. You have to determine what is feasible and affordable for you and your family.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 6, 2016)

A woman that used to work with me one day decided that she was going to use pretty much everything in her pantry and freezer and fridge before she went food shopping again. And that is what she did until she was down to nothing and started her shopping again. I think she went for about a month before she stepped foot in a supermarket again.


----------



## geekette (Jan 6, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Everyone we know nods knowingly when I say that at Costco "I'm not sure I can afford to save this much."
> 
> It's getting about that bad at Amazon as well when Buster Brown has to use a handtruck to get the boxes to my front door.


I've found that if I have a list, stick to the list, and keep moving to hit checkout within 30 minutes, I can get out for under $100.  If I'm there more than an hour, it will be at least another $100.

I don't do Amazon so no danger of addiction for me there.  

I think that what's concerning is that OP isn't sure where the $ go.  If I was dropping $1500 monthly at Costco, I'd need to know what habit was doing that (seafood?  imported cheese?  impulse home items?  stockpile of Duracell batteries?)  Couple hundred on fuel isn't unusual for me in a month, but the other 4 digits in food and home supplies would be of keen interest.

I think that the only way to get a handle on this is to actually track where the money goes.  After a trip to Costco, haul out the calculator and total the Food.  At the end of a month, go thru other receipts and/or credit/debit card statements and pick out restaurant and grocery expenses.  I strongly believe that the non-food items need to be removed from the calculations to focus on food cost exclusively.  Costs of running a household are, to me, a completely separate budget line.

I just don't think there is a shortcut to chopping down food cost without knowing where, exactly, the black hole is.  Without analysis, it's just guessing.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 6, 2016)

We went to Costco last night. 3 items on the list- about $45 worth, and a $45 reward check for renewal and previous sales refunds. So there were these nice $12 T-shirts ( got 3), hadn't had dinner yet, so a rotisserie chicken went in the basket. Then remembered we were about out of fabric softener. Oh, and the frozen wheelbarrow loads of peas and fruit are good to keep on hand. And a case of beer was a good deal for $1.10 a can for local craft IPA. There were more treasures, but you get the idea. What should have been a nearly no-cost trip ended up costing about $150.

Yup, I know how addictive Costco is.

Jim


----------



## geekette (Jan 6, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> We went to Costco last night. 3 items on the list- about $45 worth, and a $45 reward check for renewal and previous sales refunds. So there were these nice $12 T-shirts ( got 3), hadn't had dinner yet, so a rotisserie chicken went in the basket. Then remembered we were about out of fabric softener. Oh, and the frozen wheelbarrow loads of peas and fruit are good to keep on hand. And a case of beer was a good deal for $1.10 a can for local craft IPA. There were more treasures, but you get the idea. What should have been a nearly no-cost trip ended up costing about $150.
> 
> Yup, I know how addictive Costco is.
> 
> Jim


How long were you in there?  I have found bill directly correlates to time in store.  Dangerous place.  "Oh look, haven't seen that here before ..."  and we all know, it may never be back, so grab it if you see it ...

I need glucosamine for doggie, easily $60 right there.  My hands won't be full with just that little bottle.  Alarm bells, evasive maneuvers to avoid triple digit bill...   I am lucky that there are 2 stores here - one is near work so I can get that little bottle at lunch, when I do not have time to look around and impulse shop.  

I am looking forward to the reward checks (Costco + Amex) as they will combine in a wild shopping spree for me in Feb/March.  I will miss Amex as The Card as it has been a lucrative partnership for me.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 6, 2016)

My bad. Make it _at least_ a 9.3% tax cut if you move from Cali to Nevada. More if your income is higher.

Fern



klpca said:


> Although our taxes are high, you only are at the 13.3% rate if your taxable income exceeds $1 million. And if your annual taxable income exceeds 1mm, I'll bet that you aren't timesharing and worrying about grocery bills. The highest tiers of taxes (roughly the tiers over 10%) are directed at the top 1% of earners. Most folks pay less than that. (Not picking on you Fern - just wanted to save people from thinking that they will get a 13% tax cut by moving to Nevada. Unless they are high net worth folks, it will be less than that.)
> 
> http://www.tax-brackets.org/californiataxtable


----------



## wackymother (Jan 6, 2016)

sptung said:


> It is a very large Asian supermarket chain? around here called Koreana Plaza / International Market or something.



I guess it's Korean, then. Try to shop around for eel, or buy it when it's on sale. Like any fish/seafood item, it can be pricey, especially if it's imported. You might have fish markets near you that sell fresh eel.


----------



## klpca (Jan 6, 2016)

Fern Modena said:


> My bad. Make it _at least[/COLOR]_ a 9.3% tax cut if you move from Cali to Nevada. More if your income is higher.
> 
> Fern



So true - 9.3% is bad enough. Although I'd like a try at having an income level high enough to be in the 13.3% bracket.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 6, 2016)

geekette said:


> Costs of running a household are, to me, a completely separate budget line.



Yes, it is a different budget line item and you don't even want to know what that line looks like on my balance sheet. It's pretty ugly....


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 7, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> A woman that used to work with me one day decided that she was going to use pretty much everything in her pantry and freezer and fridge before she went food shopping again. And that is what she did until she was down to nothing and started her shopping again. I think she went for about a month before she stepped foot in a supermarket again.



DH decided we should do this several months ago, and we've made a good effort to do so (sprinkled in with a few 'fresh' purchases).  It's a good way to force yourself to see exactly what you waste or shouldn't be buying in the first place.  I've personally learned to think twice about bulk or impulse purchases.

Re. the topic of budget, it really is helpful to try to differentiate food costs from monthly household miscellaneous items--and I realize it does take some work since we mingle both at most stores.  But if you really want to know how much you're spending on food...

OTOH, we keep a separate line item for dining out because to us this is like an 'entertainment' category--it's something we reserve for maybe once a week.


----------



## LLW (Jan 7, 2016)

wackymother said:


> I guess it's Korean, then. Try to shop around for eel, or buy it when it's on sale. Like any fish/seafood item, it can be pricey, especially if it's imported. You might have fish markets near you that sell fresh eel.



I don't think she wants fresh eel. The whole point of why their food budget is so high is that they prefer/have to have packaged/pre-cooked/ready to heat food items that don't require standing at the sink or stove. They also like more elaborate stuff instead of the plain type. Those items are expensive to purchase even at Costco/Trader Joe/Asian market. But to not have to buy them would require a taste/lifestyle change, which they may not be ready to accept. If they can afford and are willing to accept it, there should be no problem.

Some reverse engineering may be possible, if so desired. Say you want to try to cut the $5K cost to $3K. That's cutting by 40% or keeping at 60%. Their current $1.5 K per month at Costco is done by about 5 trips ($200-$400 each trip averages $300 a trip, dividing into $1.5K equals 5 trips). 60% of $300 is $180 each trip. Calculate how much the $180 should be before taxes. If it is $160 then that's how much the food items should cost before taxes.

Take a calculator with you. Add up each item that you put into the shopping cart. Start going towards the casher stands when you reach about $160. If along the way you see some stuff that you have to have, throw some stuff back on the shelves that would cost the same. You could decide either to have fewer stuff or to have less costly stuff as you do the exchanging. You are the master.

That way you may be able to keep each trip at $180. Keep yourself to 5 trips. Do the same thing with any other shopping places such as the Asian markets.

For restaurants, reduce the number of trips and the cost for each trip (order less expensive stuff).  It probably takes a combo of both. And do it in small steps. As to which restaurants and what menu items, you probably have a much better idea than we do.

That is, if you really want to do it.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 7, 2016)

LLW, I think you got it nailed.  We won't change our taste preference and yes we can afford to not make drastic changes.  But there are things we can do to cut down costs as not every meal needs to be elaborate or expensive.  I go through more effort and serve more elaborate food when I put dinner together for 2 or 3. We also enjoy hosting friends and neighbors and that is when there is a ton of waste as I put out alot of food and varieties of food.  I enjoy not having to prepare food for anyone and we call it "scrounge night".  I get to eat anything that I want, sometimes food that only I enjoy in the home.  I met with my financial advisor who happened to come by my office and I showed him my retirement plan that included income sources and expenditure as I had it all figured out.  He will go back and update his system.  I guess we kind of reversed roles.  So, yes, thanks for everyone's inputs and I got the validation that I needed and I have more work ahead but even If we don't change a thing, we are just fine, financially.  It has been a I want to cut down our expenses but if we don't, we don't.


----------



## johnsontrio (Jan 7, 2016)

geekette said:


> How long were you in there?  I have found bill directly correlates to time in store.  Dangerous place.  "Oh look, haven't seen that here before ..."  and we all know, it may never be back, so grab it if you see it ...
> 
> I need glucosamine for doggie, easily $60 right there.  My hands won't be full with just that little bottle.  Alarm bells, evasive maneuvers to avoid triple digit bill...   I am lucky that there are 2 stores here - one is near work so I can get that little bottle at lunch, when I do not have time to look around and impulse shop.
> 
> I am looking forward to the reward checks (Costco + Amex) as they will combine in a wild shopping spree for me in Feb/March.  I will miss Amex as The Card as it has been a lucrative partnership for me.



Just want to mention that I cash my check each year, usually around $700, and take that cash home and use it for spending money or cash for traveling.  If you use the rebate check at the register for purchases, you are not earning the rebate on that money spent.  The American Express is going to continue to earn money and the manager at my Costco told me that amount will somehow rolled over to your Visa when it automatically arrives in April.  They want to assure folks you will not lose your rebate earned in Feb and March.

On another note, I am so fed up with Delta and their ridiculous prices to Cancun from Detroit, that I opened a Southwest Airlines Chase Visa and earned 50,000 Southwest Points.  I am transferring 140,000 Marriott points to equal another 50,000 Southwest Points.  I should be reaching by the end of February, the 110,000 Points needed to have a Companion Pass for the remainder of this year and all of 2017.  I have really enjoyed the Costco Amex but am now looking for something that will maximize my Southwest Points.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> OTOH, we keep a separate line item for dining out because to us this is like an 'entertainment' category--it's something we reserve for maybe once a week.



I even went a step further and track "Work Lunch". This gives me an idea of how much we are spending on food for lunch. A pretty easy cost co cut by brown bagging.


----------



## cgeidl (Jan 7, 2016)

*Can't believe $5000 per month for 2.5*

We eat out about once a day average and our monthly food bill comes to about $1300. $900 for meals averaging $30 per day, $200 Costco,$200 Commissary and a bit at the local grocery store

1. Do not throw food out. We eat out almost once a day and cook a full meal at home and then eat too many snacks for our other food.
Keeping down eating out costs as follow
1. Use dining coupons. Saves us generally about one third of the meal cost.Even with this we sometimes have left over food.We use restaurant.com and mail coupons on about two of three meals we eat out. 
2. We often order just one large salad and one entrée and split each often having some left over. We seldom take leftovers from restaurants unless like a large piece of steak with sometimes an appetizer.
3. We seldom order drinks except water. Drinks and desserts are most of a restaurants profits and the ingredients cost is only about 10 or 15 %. Often deserts are bought by them at Costco We have several restaurants we bring our own wine where the there is no corkage charge. The wine is  less than $20 for a bottle normally $80 at the winery and often double that at a restaurant.. Our son manages a restaurant and alerts us to fine wines at bottom prices.
4. We have very good inexpensive deserts at home like a less than a dollar Hagen bar. Or freah friot.
5. High priced items like prime steak or king crab legs that taste as good or better at home we eat at home.
6. Our meals average about $30 or $900 per month. At home our food for the other meal and snacks averages about $400 per month.
Eating at home savings
1.Do not throw food out. I make lots of leftover omelets with leftovers and egg beaters.Also simple soups.
2. Buy items on sale in larger quanities.
3. We shop Costco for about half our grocery bills-mostly prime beef,fish,fruit, and desert items. We often buy Costco items on sale.
Walk around the outside in your grocery store and buy very few processed foods. Healthier and makes you wealthier.
4. We have access to using the military commissary which saves about 40 % on the few processed items we buy.We spend less than $100 a month at the local grocery store mostly for items we ran out of or need for a recipe.

With the amount we spend on groceries about $3700 per month less than your present budget that leaves us $45,000 to add to our overspending account of traveling from 60 to 90 days a year and often bringing our son and family along. We have been retired almost 20 years and spend about $12,000 per month, close to what you plan. Golf I have given up because of trigger finger the last year and we have not spent our budget last year..We have several retirement IRAS but have never taken any money out except for required distributions. After leaving some money to our children and enough for a reasonable state university the rest will go to provide for disabled veterans at the university we attended.
Life has been good to us. We have been fortunate.
Guess many have their own budget and knowingly and often joyfully overspend in one or more categories.
However it appears that most have no budget as I just read an article stating 63% of families would have a real problem if confronted with an unexpected $500 bill such as a car repair. They would need to borrow, use credit or suffer.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 7, 2016)

Cgeidl reminded me that we put weightage on levels of satisfaction (utils) on our spending.  I probably place (tasty) food on a higher level than most TUGgers.  TUGgers likely place travel at a higher satisfaction level than food, like Cgeidl.  My husband likely prefers to spend $ on golf if he has to choose.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 8, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I even went a step further and track "Work Lunch". This gives me an idea of how much we are spending on food for lunch. A pretty easy cost co cut by brown bagging.



Love it.  Heck, even if you have money rolling out of your ears, why wouldn't you want to know where it's going?  

I subscribe to LBYM and save for your retirement (but within a reasonable means--you also need to live for today!).  This has allowed us both to retire early and do whatever--we just don't place a high value on dining out when we can cook just as well or better at home.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 8, 2016)

Look, if you have tons of money, then spend it on whatever the heck you want.

Put it through a shredder if you want to.

Most of us all wish we were so lucky....


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 8, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> Look, if you have tons of money, then spend it on whatever the heck you want.
> 
> Put it through a shredder if you want to.
> 
> Most of us all wish we were so lucky....



I don't think she'd be asking if she felt this way... I would think it's a financial issue as well as a health issue  - eating out consistently tends to be very unhealthy unless you're really committed.  I know I'd have serious problems if I went down that route.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 8, 2016)

ace2000 said:


> I don't think she'd be asking if she felt this way... I would think it's a financial issue as well as a health issue  - eating out consistently tends to be very unhealthy unless you're really committed.  I know I'd have serious problems if I went down that route.



Initially I thought that in terms of finances, but now I saw she recently posted that her financial advisor says they are doing just fine and that she can afford to spend the money. So that is why I said this. As for health issues that is another story but I thought she initially expressed concerns over the costs and not her health in relation to the food bill.


----------



## Kel (Jan 8, 2016)

I am now trying to figure out why the OP started this thread in the first place.  A lot of people posted helpful tips on reducing food costs and the OP doesn't seem to really want to reduce her food costs after all.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 8, 2016)

Kel said:


> I am now trying to figure out why the OP started this thread in the first place.  A lot of people posted helpful tips on reducing food costs and the OP doesn't seem to really want to reduce her food costs after all.



Maybe I do and maybe I don't.  Can I afford to keep spending on food the way I have? Yes.  I came here asking for inputs and while several responses have been useful, there are suggestions here that we just won't adopt.  We won't make drastic changes and having food we won't eat or enjoy.  It is like asking my cats eat dog food and vice versa..  Boxing meals? Not going to happen.  Slow cooker? Great idea.  Reduce impulsive buying?  Another great one.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 8, 2016)

On my way home from work this evening, I stopped at the supermarket as I routinely do every week on Friday and I couldn't help but think of this post.

You don't need to do this obviously, but something I have been doing more and more is buying generic brands of certain items- the store brand. We only have a small Hannaford supermarket in town and their generics are pretty good. They also have some organic items.

For the second week in a row I left my $5.00 off coupon in the car, but I realized it as soon as I walked out of the store, so I came back in to customer service and upon showing my store receipt they gave me the cash. So my $100 bill was down to $95 for this week.

Made up for the $4.00 I spent on Powerball tickets with my coworkers the past two days!  I really don't want to go back into work on Monday morning!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 8, 2016)

Happened to get this in my email box today.


http://www.moneytalksnews.com/10-ways-eat-better-for-less/2/


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 8, 2016)

sptung said:


> Maybe I do and maybe I don't.  Can I afford to keep spending on food the way I have? Yes.  I came here asking for inputs and while several responses have been useful, there are suggestions here that we just won't adopt.  We won't make drastic changes and having food we won't eat or enjoy.  It is like asking my cats eat dog food and vice versa..  Boxing meals? Not going to happen.  Slow cooker? Great idea.  Reduce impulsive buying?  Another great one.



As I mentioned waaaay back in about post 3 or so, since you seem to be able afford to spend whatever you wish for whatever you want, what's the problem? I mentioned that any savings would require a lifestyle change that you seem unwilling to make. If you were to suffer some highly unwelcome reversal of fortune, review this thread. Many of the participants manage to survive on a small percentage of your budget without stooping to cold cat food.

Honestly, no one suggested something as radical as "asking my cats (to) eat dog food and vice versa". While simplifying lunches would save you some money, no one suggested lunch meat between slices of dry sandwich bread.

You are extremely fortunate to be financially able to spend what you profess to. It's a luxury very few of us have the opportunity to choose.

Good luck and good eats!

Jim


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 8, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> As I mentioned waaaay back in about post 3 or so, since you seem to be able afford to spend whatever you wish for whatever you want, what's the problem? I mentioned that any savings would require a lifestyle change that you seem unwilling to make. If you were to suffer some highly unwelcome reversal of fortune, review this thread. Many of the participants manage to survive on a small percentage of your budget without stooping to cold cat food.
> 
> Honestly, no one suggested something as radical as "asking my cats (to) eat dog food and vice versa". While simplifying lunches would save you some money, no one suggested lunch meat between slices of dry sandwich bread.
> 
> ...



Well said Jim. 

I have been amused by this whole thread and how it reminded me of Alice in Wonderland, and speaking of food, especially the Tea Party.

Cheers


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 11, 2016)

I just saw this on Lynn Khalfani-Cox's Facebook.  If anyone would like to be interviewed by her, here's your chance.

Hey everybody - I'm working on a story about people who are 50 or older who have decided to downsize their house or lifestyle (i.e. going from a 3, 4 or 5 bedroom home to a smaller house, condo or townhome ...or just eating out less, cutting cable, etc.) Does this sound like you or do you know anybody like this? If so, please let me know ASAP here on FB or via info@askthemoneycoach.com. Thanks!


----------

